# [Geschichte] Und der Sand fließt nicht mehr



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

Sodala, ich habe mich auch mal an eine Geschichte zu World of Warcraft gesetzt. Jegliche Ereignisse in ihr sind fiktiv und fanden so nicht in der Warcraft-Lore statt. Ich hoffe, sie ist nicht zu verwirrend für euch.
Stört euch bitte nicht an den Rechtschreibfehlern, ich habe schon soviele rausgenommen, wie ich finden konnte, aber da ich die Geschichten größtenteils nachts schreibe (und da manchmal unaufmerksam bin), könnte es sein, dass noch einige wenige drin stecken 
Bei den ersten beiden Kapiteln ist ein bisschen die Formatierung durcheinander geraten...ich hoffe, man kanns trotzden lesen. 
Die Geschichte ist schon komplett in sich abgeschlossen, allerdings schreibe ich momentan an einer weiteren, in der die beiden Hauptcharaktere einen Gastauftritt bekommen könnten 

Konstruktive Kritik ist gerne gesehen und sogar erwünscht!

So, genug vorneweg geschrieben, viel Spaß 


Prolog: Gefangen

Ein schreckliches Knarzen weckte die Frau auf. Sie richtete sich, so weit sie konnte, vom kalten Steinboden auf. Viel mehr als ihren Kopf aufrecht zu halten, während sie kniete, konnte sie allerdings nicht, da die Ketten um ihre Handgelenke, Knöchel und um ihren Hals sie zurückhielten. Die Frau starrte die ihr gegenüberliegende Tür an. Deutlich war unter dem Türschlitz der Schatten einer Person zu erkennen, die sich, dem Knarren des Schlüssels im Schlüsselloch nach, wohl an der Tür zu schaffen machte. Leise begann die Frau zu schluchzen und zu zittern, aus Angst davor, was ihr ihr Peiniger wohl antun würde. Würde er ihr heute wieder das glühende Eisen, das er zuvor in die Kohlengrube gehalten hatte, ins Gesicht drücken? Oder würde er sich damit zufrieden geben, sie zu demütigen, indem er sie beleidigte und bespuckte? Sie wusste es nicht, und das war es, was ihr am meisten Angst machte: Die furchtbare Ungewissheit, was wohl passieren würde, während sie sich deutlich ihrer Machtlosigkeit bewusst war. Die Frau starrte durch ihr dreckverschmutztes Haar in Richtung der Tür, die gerade sich um einen Spalt auftat, sodass ein Streifen Licht in die eigentlich dunkle Kerkerzelle fiel. Anfangs hatte die Frau das Licht noch als Symbol der Hoffnung gesehen, als ein Zeichen, dass sie sich nicht so leicht unterkriegen lassen würde. Doch diesen Mut hatte ihr der Mann schnell ausgetrieben, zum Einen durch seine körperlich Folter, zum Anderen durch seine Methoden, ihren Geist zu zerrütten.

Die Frau senkte den Kopf, als der Mann eintrat. Er sollte nicht ihre Tränen sehen, ihre Tränen des Schmerzes, des Schams und der Wut. Er blieb in einiger Entfernung von ihr stehen, ziemlich genau in der Mitte des Raumes, und begann mit seiner tiefen Stimme zu sprechen:

_"Domina cupit, ut vos videat."_

Da riss die Frau ihren Kopf hoch und spuckte das Blut, das sich immer wieder in ihrem Mund sammelte, auf den Boden aus, wo es eine dunkle Lache bildete.

_"Num...numquam!_", erwiderte sie mit Trotz in der Stimme. _"Dolorosam mortem vobis cupia!"_ fügte sie noch wütend hinzu.

Der Mann zuckte mit den Schultern und meinte nur: _"Triste."_

Die Frau sah, wie er näher kam, und kauerte sich schutzsuchend zusammen, bis der Schmerz kam. Verbissen versuchte sie, nicht zu schreien, dem Kerkermeister nicht diesen Triumph zu gönnen, doch es war zwecklos. Nachdem sie es kurz schweigend ausgehalten hatte, begann sie vor Qual zu schreien, schrie und schrie, bis ihre Kehle wund und ihre Stimme heiser war. Als der Mann die Zelle verließ, brach sie kraftlos und schluchzend an der Wand zusammen.


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

Kapitel 1: Aufbruch

"Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht!" beschwerte sich Vi'et. "Warum müssen wir den ganzen langen Weg durch Westfall bis hin zur Späherkuppe laufen? Wenigstens du als Botschafterin hättest einen Greifen oder ein Pferd gebrauchen können, um schneller voranzukommen!" Dabei sah er Ari an. Diese seufzte allerdings nur entnervt. "Vi'et", begann sie mit einer Stimme, als ob sie mit einem kleinen Kind reden würde, "du weißt, dass alle Greifen für die Luftverteidigung von Sturmwind gebraucht werden." "Ja, aber die Pferde!" widersprach Vi'et, "Was ist mit den Pferden? Pferde haben sie ja wohl genug!" Ari seufzte. Manchmal war Vi'et wirklich schwer von Begriff. "Keine Pferde", antwortete sie knapp. "Pferde weg. Pferde alle krank. Pferdepest." Vi'et sah sie ungläubig an. "Sag mal..." begann er, "hälst du mich für schwer von Begriff?" Ari verdrehte die Augen. "Aber neeeeein, wie kommst du denn darauf?" antwortete sie mit vor Ironie triefender Stimme. "Nur so", antwortete Vi'et. Manchmal stand der Junge wirklich auf dem Schlauch, dachte Ari. Kurz überlegte sie, ihn darauf hinzuweisen, aber bevor sie es tun konnte, redete Vi'et einfach weiter. "Aber warum", setzte er an, "warum öffnest du nicht einfach ein Portal dahin? Wir wären in einer Minute bei Hauptmann Starkmantel, erkundigen uns nach der Lage und kehren dann sofort wieder nach Sturmwind zurück!" Ari gab es auf, ihn mit Ausreden abzuspeisen. Sie versuchte, es ihm in möglichst einfachen Worten zu erklären. "Durch diese ganze Welt ziehen sich magische Linien, sogenannte Leylinien, das weißt du doch?" fragte Ari. Vi'et nickte. "Gut", fuhr Ari fort. "Diese Linien sind wichtig, denn überall dort, wo sich mehrere treffen, beginnen die Lebewesen dieser Welt, sich zu versammeln. Größtenteils unbewusst, natürlich." "Moment", unterbrach Vi'et sie, "heißt das, dass alle größeren Städte...also auch Sturmwind und selbst die ferne Stadt Dalaran...über diesen Leylinien errichtet wurden?" Ari nickte. "Ja, das stimmt", meinte sie. "Wir Magier reisen durch unsere Portale über diese Leylinien. Je mehr sich an einer Stelle treffen, desto einfacher ist es, dort ein Portal zu öffnen. Vergleiche jetzt einmal Sturmwind mit der Späherkuppe. Unter Sturmwind treffen sich mehrere Dutzend Leylinien, während sich bei der Späherkuppe lediglich drei treffen. Das ist so, als ob die Späherkuppe ein Mann mit einer Halbglatze ist, während Sturmwind eine prächtige Hochsteckfrisur darstellt." Vi'et konnte bei diesen Worten nicht mehr an sich halten und begann lauthals zu lachen. Ari sah ihn verwirrt an und fragte: "Was ist so lustig?" Doch Vi'et konnte nur stammeln und brachte zusammenhanglose Worte heraus, die sofort in seinem Prusten untergingen. "Ha-Haare", begann er zu sagen, unterbrach sich jedoch selbst vor Lachen. "Ha-Ha-Haare! Wenn...wenn man dich so ansieht, dann- dann hab ich die Erklärung dafür, warum dir immer soviele Stechmücken hinterherfliegen!", meinte Vi'et, als er sich Ari's recht langen Haare ansah, während er sich mit seiner rechten Hand durch seine vergleichsweise kurzen Haare fuhr.

Ari lief bei diesen Worten knallrot an. "Idiot!" fluchte sie und schlug ihm mit ihrem Stab gegen den Kopf, doch Vi'et wollte nicht aufhören zu lassen. "Idiot!" brüllte Ari noch lauter. "Du bist hier, um mich zu beschützen, und nicht um dich über meine Haare lustig zu machen!" In dem Moment spürte Ari ein kurzes Stechen auf ihrem Arm. Als sie dort hinsah, entdeckte sie eine Stechmücke, die wohl grade zugestochen hatte. Zu ihrem Leidwesen hatte auch Vi'et die Stechmücke bemerkt und fing an, nur noch lauter zu lachen. "Dummkopf", brummelte Ari vor sich hin, während sie ihre Schritte beschleunigte.


Nachdem Vi'et sich wieder beruhigt hatte (was bei ihm, wie immer, eine halbe Stunde gedauert hatte), gingen sie weiter über die trockenen und eintönigen Hügel von Westfall. Als es begann zu dämmern, sprach Ari wieder zu Vi'et.

"Es wird kalt...lass uns so langsam unser Lager aufschlagen." Vi'et nickte nur, weil Ari noch immer leicht verärgert schien. "Soll ich die Decken rausholen, während du Feuerholz suchst?" fragte er und machte sich an seiner Tasche zu schaffen. Ari lächelte und antwortete. "Seit wann braucht man Feuerholz für ein Feuer?" fragte sie und schnippte kurz mit den Fingern, woraufhin eine warme, rot leuchtend pulsierende Kugel knapp einen halben Meter über dem Erdboden erschien. "Nicht fair..." grummelte Vi'et vor sich hin, doch Ari streckte ihm nur die Zunge raus. "Tja", begann sie, "du hast diese Art der Arbeitsteilung vorgeschlagen, nicht ich, oder?" Sie lachte auf, während Vi'et sich verzweifelt mit den Decken abmühte. Schließlich schaffte er es doch, sie halbwegs ordentlich hinzulegen, sodass sich die beiden daraufsetzen konnten.

"Sag mal", begann Ari. "Wieso bist du in die Armee eingetreten?"

Vi'et überraschte diese Frage. "Also", fing er an, "ganz ehrlich: Ich weiß es nicht. Ich wollte halt einfach irgendetwas zu tun haben, und wenn ich damit noch meinem König und meinem Land dienen kann, bin ich glücklich."

Ari schüttelte verwundert den Kopf. "So eine Treue einem König gegenüber, den du noch nie gesehen hast oder der gar mit dir gesprochen hat? Das verstehe ich nicht und könnte es wohl auch nicht tun."

Vi'et sah auf. "Aber du", setzte er an, "du dienst doch auch Lady Prachtmeer. Das ist doch dasselbe."

"Nein, das ist es nicht!" widersprach Ari vehement. "Ich diene ihr, weil es mir gefällt und weil ich es ihr schulde. Sie ist ja meine Ziehmutter und deshalb- "

Ari verstummte plötzlich. Vi'et runzelte irritiert die Stirn. "Was ist?" fragte er, doch Ari machte nur "Shhht!"

Auf einmal sprang sie auf und rannte vom Lager weg. "Was zur-?" wollte Vi'et fragen, aber Ari schrie ihm im Wegrennen nur ein "Komm!" hinterher. Schulterzuckend griff er nach seinem Schwert und beeilte sich, Ari zu folgen. Als er auf der Hügelkuppe ankam, hinter der Ari verschwunden war, hielt er kurz inne, denn ihm bot sich ein seltsames Bild. Die ganze Szene, die sich vor ihm abspielte wurde von einer seltsam hell leuchtenden Kugel beleuchtet, nicht unähnlich der von Ari, doch war diese kleiner, strahlte viel heller und hing knapp drei Meter über dem Erdboden. In ihrem fahlen Licht konnte Vi'et fünf reglose Körper am Boden liegen sehen. Zwei davon waren eindeutig menschlich und trugen die Uniformen der Westfallbrigade, allerdings war das schöne Blau der Uniformen stark verschmutzt und stellenweise mit Blut verkrustet. Die anderen drei Körper waren zwar auch humanoid, allerdings waren diese deutlich kleiner und behaarter als die der beiden Soldaten, zudem trugen diese keine richtige Rüstung, sondern trugen nur einige Lederfetzen als Kleidung.

_Gnolle_, ertönte Aris Stimme in seinem Kopf. Suchend sah Vi'et sich um und entdeckte sie einige Schritte von der seltsamen Szene entfernt.

"Zeigt euch!" rief Ari, und auf einmal schien die Luft um die niedergestreckten Körper zu flimmern. Wie als ob ein Schleier abfiel, kamen auf einmal einige weitere Personen zum Vorschein, die noch aufrecht standen und miteinander kämpften. Vi'et konnte zwei weitere Wachen der Westfallbrigade entdecken, die sich verzweifelt gegen fünf Gnolle zur Wehr setzten. Jedoch griffen nur vier von ihnen direkt an, der fünfte trug eine seltsame Kleidung mit einer Art Kapuze und schien irgendetwas zu murmeln. Als die Gruppe von kämpfenden Wesen sichtbar wurde, sah er kurz zurück und entdeckte Ari. Mit einer Geste seinre klauenähnlichen Hand drehte er sich zu ihr um, während sich eine der Wachen hinter ihm an die Kehle griff und zusammensackte.

"VI'ET!" brüllte Ari. "Helf der letzten Wache, ich kümmere mich um diesen hexenden Gnollabschaum!"

Das ließ Vi'et sich nicht zwei Mal sagen. Er eilte den Hügel hinab zum staubigen Weg, auf dem gekämpft wurde. Der erste Gnoll merkte erst, dass Vi'et hinter ihm stand, als er sich schon halb umgedreht hatte und ein Schwert sich tief in seine Schulter gegraben hatte. Die Kreatur gab einen kehligen Laut von sich und brach zusammen. Ein weiterer Gnoll ließ von dem anderen Soldaten ab und attackierte Vi'et mit seinem Dolch. Vi'et stieß den Dolch mit dem Parierheft seines Schwerts zur Seite und setzte mit einem Stoß seines Schwerts gegen den Gnoll nach. Doch dieser sprang einfach zu Seite, sodass Vi'et mit seinem Schwert nur knapp vor dem Unterarm des Soldaten abstoppen konnte. Dieser ließ sich allerdings leicht ablenken, sodass einer der beiden anderen Gnolle, die ihn bedrängt hatten, nach vorne sprang und ihm seinen Dolch in die Brust bohrte. Mit einem leisen Stöhnen brach der Soldat zusammen. In blinder Wut hackte Vi'et auf den Mörder des Soldaten ein, der sich gegen die wuchtigen Hiebe des Zweihänders, den Vi'et führte, kaum noch wehren konnte. Mit einem Quieken brach der Gnoll zusammen, mit zahllosen kleinen Schnittwunden übersät. Vi'et nahm sein Schwert und rammte es in den Bauch der Kreatur. Mit einem leisen Geräusch entwich ihr die Luft aus den Lungen, sodass Vi'et sich sicher sein konnte, dass sie tot war.

Er sah sich zu den beiden andren Gnollen um, die noch ihre Dolche in den Händen hielten. "Na, dann kommt doch her, ihr Bastarde", knurrte Vi'et und wollte sein Schwert aus dem Bauch des toten Gnolls ziehen. Doch es steckte fest, egal wie sehr er daran zog. Ohne Waffe musste er sich den letzten beiden Gnollen entgegenstellen.

So endet es also, dachte er, während die beiden Wesen sich mit ihren matt schimmernden Waffen auf ihn stürzten.


Ari schaffte es nicht, den Gnollhexer zu bezwingen. Es war zum verrückt werden, dachte sie. Jeder ihrer Zauber war entweder wirkungslos oder prallte einfach von dem Hexer ab. Nachdem sie sich eine Weile lang mit verschiedenen Zaubern verausgabt hatte, die ihren Feind allesamt unbeeindruckt gelassen hatten, ging dieser zum Gegenangriff über. Sie hatte alle Mühe, sich gegen seine seltsamen fremden Zaubersprüche zu wehren und diese abzublocken. Teilweise war ihr dies nicht möglich, sodass sie die Zauber nur verändern konnte. So wurde aus einem Zauber, der ihr die Beine brechen sollte, ein Zauber, der ihr die Beinhaare ausfallen ließ. Doch Ari wusste, dass sie nicht ewig auf diese Art und Weise ihren Gegner hinhalten konnte.

Da sah sie aus den Augenwinkeln, dass außer ihr nur noch Vi'et und drei Gnolle standen. Vi'et allerdings hatte keine Waffe in den Händen und diese nur zu Fäusten geballt, gerade so, als ob er sich nicht wehren wollte oder konnte. Ari handelte blitzschnell, indem sie ihre Konzentration von dem Gnollhexer auf die beiden anderen Gnolle lenkte und "Ignis et glacie!" schrie. Das Ergebnis war beeindruckend. Dem einen Gnoll wurde in Sekundenschnelle das Fleisch von den Knochen gebrannt, sodass nur noch sein schwarzes und verkohltes Skelett umfiel, während der andere sofort zu einer Art Eis-Statue wurde und in tausend Stücke zersprang.

Doch dieser kurze Triumph hatte einen Preis. Ari spürte einen stechenden Schmerz, der sich in ihrem ganzen Körper auszubreiten begann. Sie sah, wie sich, vom Gnollhexer ausgehend, mehrere dunkle Fäden um ihren Körper wanden. Währenddessen begann sich das Wesen zu verändern, oder besser gesagt, zu verwandeln. Sein Fell verzog sich, er schien sich in die Länge zu strecken. Als die Verwandlung abgeschlossen war, stand eine Art vierbeiniger Drache vor Ari, der allerdings pech- und obsidianschwarze Schuppen hatte. Auf einigen von ihnen brach sich das Licht von ihnen, sodass die Stellen zu leuchten schienen.

"Sich selbst für jemand anderen zu opfern..." zischte das fremdartige Wesen, "wie..._menschlich_." Das Wesen lachte kurz schnarrend auf, bevor es ein leuchtendes Portal öffnete.

"Nun denn..." begann das Wesen, "kommt mit mir. Die Herrin hat große Pläne mit euch." Mit diesen Worten spürte Ari, wie sie auf das Portal zugezogen wurde, schutzlos und unfähig, sich zu bewegen oder sonst etwas zu unternehmen. Das Wesen trat mit ihr durch das Portal und Ari sah nur noch Schwärze.


Vi'et keuchte auf. Ari hatte ihn gerettet, das wusste er, aber wo war sie nun?

"Ari", rief er in die nun dunkle Nacht hinaus, das die seltsame Lichtkugel verschwunden war, zuerst zaghaft, dann immer lauter, bis die Nacht von seiner Stimme hallte. "Ari!" rief er immer lauter, "Ari!" Verzweifelt suchte er den Boden ab, wo sie gestanden hatte, in der Hoffnung, einen Hinweis auf ihren Verbleib zu finden. Seine Finger fuhren durch den kargen Boden, unfähig zu begreifen, dass Ari fort war. Vi'et riss sich die Hände an den scharfkantigen Steinen auf, die überall auf dem Boden lagen, doch er kümmerte sich nicht darum. Er suchte nach Ari, nach einem Zeichen von ihr, wo sie sein könnte, doch er fand nichts. Gerade als er aufgeben wollte, fanden seine blutverschmierten und verwundeten Hände etwas. Zitternd vor Aufregunf hielt Vi'et sich den Gegenstand, den er gefunden hatte, vor sein Gesicht, um zu erkennen was es war.

Es handelte sich um ein kleines, ovales, goldenes Medaillon, von dem er wusste, dass es Ari gehört hatte. Es war das Einzige, was sie bei sich getragen hatte, als sie als Mädchen gefunden wurde. Vi'et spürte, dass irgendetwas sich in dem Medaillon zu bewegen schien, ein leichtes Pulsieren. Wenn er ganz genau hinhörte, konnte er ein leises Rieseln oder Rauschen hören.

Vi'et setzte sich langsam auf den Boden hin. Er hatte zwar etwas von Ari gefunden, aber was half ihm das? Damit konnte er sie auch nicht aufspüren. Urplötzlich traf ihn mit einem Schlag das ganze Bewusstsein des Verlusts, den er erlitten hatte.

"Ari..." stammelte er, immer wieder, inmitten der Leichen der Soldaten und Gnolle, während er sich das Medaillon vors Gesicht hielt und zu weinen begann.

Er weinte, bis seine Tränen nicht mehr ausdrücken konnten, was für einen Schmerz er fühlte, weinte, bis er nichts Anderes mehr konnte. Er weinte, bis die Sterne langsam schwächer funkelten und letztendlich erloschen.


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

Kapitel 2: Begegnung

"Zurück!" schrie Vi'et. "Zurück zum Ostwallturm!" Während er das rief, stürmte ein Skelettberserker zu ihm nach vorne und wollte ihm seinen rostigen Säbel in den Leib stoßen. Doch der Krieger fing ihn mit seiner Armschiene ab, während er selbst zu einem Konterangriff ansetzte. Seine Klinge trennte den rechten Arm des Skeletts, der den verrosteten Säbel hielt, sauber am Schultergelenk ab. Doch das wandelnde Skelett blieb unbeeindruckt und schlug mit seiner linken Hand nach Vi'et's Kopf. Er spürte, wie die Skelettfinger des Untoten über die Wangenklappe seines Helms fuhren. Blitzartig und instinktiv zog er sich einen halben Meter zurück, aus Angst davor, dass die Klauen durch die wangenklappe dringen könnten - was öfters vorkam, als man glauben könnte. Doch beim zurückweichen stolperte der Krieger über einen Haufen Knochen, der hinter ihm lag und offenbar die Überreste eines seiner besiegten Feinde darstellte. Vi'et strauchelte und fiel hin, was der Skelettberserker sofort zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzte und versuchte, das Gesicht des Menschen mit seinen Klauen zu beharken. Doch noch bevor das Wesen ihn erreicht hatte, fuhr ihm der massige Kopf eines Streitkolbens auf den Schädel. Mit einem lauten Knacken brach der Schädel halb auseinander und der Untote brach zusammen. Dankbar ergriff Vi'et die Hand des Paladins, der das wandelnde Skelett vernichtet hatte, und zog sich an ihr hoch.
"Da tötet man ihren unheiligen König, und trotzdem greifen uns diese Bestien immer noch an", meinte der Paladin, woraufhin Vi'et nur bestätigend nickte. "Na dann, zurück an die Front, Leutnant", befahl ihm der Paladin.
Fluchend riss Vi'et sich zusammen und bewegte sich wieder an seine alte Position zurück. Er musste seinen Männern schließlich ein Vorbild sein und konnte sich nicht einfach zurückziehen, wenn er zu erschöpft oder verängstigt war.
"Ihr da!" rief er und zeigte auf etwa ein halbes Dutzend von Soldaten, die hinter ihm herumlungerten, "ihr kommt mit mir und bildet die Nachhut!" Glücklicherweise war auch ein Priester unter ihnen, sodass sie zumindest über ein wenig magische Unterstützung verfügten.
Zufrieden sah Vi'et, wie sich die Truppen des Argentumkreuzzugs, über die er das Kommando hatte, langsam zurückzogen. "Schneller!" brüllte er. "Wir müssen einen der Türme in den Östlichen Pestländern erreichen, sie sind leichter zu verteidigen!" Sein Auftrag hatte ihn glücklicherweise nur einige Meilen nördlich des Ostwallturms geführt, sodass die Truppen sich schnell zurückziehen könnten.
Noch während Vi'et dies dachte, sah er, wie sich etwa dreißig Fuß entfernt von seiner kleinen Nachhuttruppe vier Skelettbogenschützen formierten und ihre Bögen hoben. Vi'et fluchte. "Die Schilde hoch! Die Schilde hoch!" rief er seinem Trupp zu, und alle bis auf zwei folgten seinem Befehl. "Pah, die treffen doch sowieso nicht..." meinte einer seiner Soldaten, der sein Schild unten gelassen hatte, als ihm ein Pfeil den Hals durchschlug. Gurgelnd fiel er zu Boden und röchelte dort nach Luft. Die anderen drei Pfeile wurden allesamt auf den anderen ungeschützten Soldaten abgefeuert, doch prallten diese alle mit einem leisen "Pling" etwa einen halben Meter vor ihm ab und fielen zu Boden.
Vi'et sah rasch auf den getroffenen Soldaten herunter. Es stand schlecht um ihn, aber er könnte vielleicht gerettet werden. "Pater", rief er dem Priester zu, "kümmert euch um ihn!" "Dann verschafft mir Zeit", entgegnete dieser, kniete sich allerdings neben den am Boden liegenden Soldaten und begann, Heilzauber zu sprechen. "Trupp vorwärts!" befahl Vi'et, und sie gingen langsam mit erhobenen Schilden vorwärts, immer darauf gefasst, dass ein weiterer Pfeil einschlagen könnte. Vi'et spürte einen dumpfen Einschlag auf seinem Schild, hatte aber keine Zeit, nachzuschauen, was passiert war, da er sonst seine Deckung hätte aufgeben müssen. Ein kurzer Seitenblick verriet ihm, dass die restlichen vier Männer, die ihn begleiteten, noch unverletzt und kampfbereit waren, auch wenn der Schild von einem von ihnen von einem Knochenpfeil durchbohrt worden war.
Dann standen sie vor den Skelettbogenschützen. "Angriff!" knurrte Vi'et und rammte sein Schild dem Bogenschützen vor ihm unters Kinn. Mit einem erstaunlich geringen Kraftaufwand brach das Genick des Untoten und er brach zusammen. Die anderen Soldaten hatten die restlichen drei Skelettbogenschützen ebenfalls recht schnell unschädlich gemacht. Vi'et drehte sich um und sah, wie ihm der Priester und der verwundete Soldat, der offenbar geheilt war, entgegenkamen. "Gut", meinte er, "das war zwar überraschend einfach, aber man kann ja auch manchmal etwas Glück- " wurde jedoch jäh von einem lauten Krachen unterbrochen. Vi'et drehte sich um und sah, wie ein gigantischer Fleischriese zwischen den Bäumen hervorbrach. "Vergesst, was ich gesagt habe", sagte er zu seinen Männern. "Das wird ein harter Kampf!"
Noch bevor sie sonst irgendwie reagieren konnten, griff der Fleischriese sich einen der Nadelbäume, die er auf seinem Weg ausgerissen hatte. Vi'et ahnte, was kommen würde, und schrie noch "RUNTER!", als der Riese den Baumstamm auch schon über den Boden gleiten ließ wie ein Kind, das mit einem Besen spielt. Der Baum mähte alle nieder, die nicht rechtzeitig ausgewichen waren, und als Vi'et seinen Kopf wieder hob, sah er mehrere Meter entfernt einen seiner Soldaten liegen, mit einem so hoffnungslos verdrehten Rückgrat, dass klar war, dass dieser arme Kerl nicht mehr zu retten war. Auch vom Priester, der sie begleitet hatte, fehlte jede Spur.
"Pater?" rief Vi'et fragend. "Hier oben, Leutnant", antwortete ihm eine Stimme. Mit einem kurzen Blick nach oben vergewisserte sich der Angesprochene, dass es dem etwa fünf Meter über dem Erdboden schwebenden Priester gut ging.
"Auf, auf, Männer", versuchte ihr Leutnant sie zu motivieren, "zeigen wir diesem dicken Jungen mal, was wir können!" Mit lautem Gebrüll stürmten sie vorwärts, allen voran ein übermutiger Soldat, der sein Schwert hoch über seinem Kopf schwenkte. Vi'et wollte ihn noch warnen, dass er nicht so weit vorweg rennen sollte. Doch es war schon zu spät, denn kurz bevor der Soldat den Fleischriesen erreicht hatte, riss dieser seinen massigen Fuss nach vorne und stieß ihn mit voller Wucht gegen den Soldaten. Dieser flog hoch in die Luft, als hätte er kein Gewicht, und verschwand irgendwo hinter einem Wald.
"Pater", begann Vi'et, "könnt ihr nichts tun, um dieses...Ding aufzuhalten?" Der Priester kratzte sich am Kinn. "Nun ja, ich könnte mal etwas Neues ausprobieren..." murmelte er. Mit donnernder Stimme rief er "ARGENTUM!" Zuerst bemerkten die Soldaten keinen Unterschied, doch plötzlich zog sich die Beine des Fleischriesen eine silberne Ummantelung empor. Der Fleischriese fing an zu brummen und zu stöhnen und schlug nach seinen eigenen Beinen, um seine Beine von dem silbernen Überzug zu befreien, der es verhinderte, dass er sich bewegte. "Jetzt!" brüllte Vi'et. "Durchtrennt ihm die Sehnen oder was auch immer dieses Ding in den Beinen hat!" Seine Soldaten gingen mit Feuereifer daran, diesem Befehl Folge zu leisten und stachen und hieben mit ihren Schwertern auf die Beine des riesigen Monsters ein. Auch Vi'et selbst half dabei mit, jedoch mussten alle aufpassen, dass der Fleischriese sie nicht beim Versuch, sich zu befreien, mit seinen riesigen Händen erwischte und zerquetschte. Nachdem sie dem Wesen eine Weile zugesetzt hatten, ließ es ein dumpfes Grollen ertönen. Vi'et baute sich vor ihm auf und spie ihm höhnisch entgegen: "Na, wer ist jetzt hier der Größte?", als der Fleischriese auf einmal zu wanken anfing und sich bedrohlich nach vorne überneigte. "Oh verdammt", flüsterte Vi'et nur noch, als sich der massige Körper ihm entgegen senkte.
Er schloss die Augen und hörte nur noch einen dumpfen Aufschlag. Dann nichts mehr.


Das Erste, was Vi'et bemerkte, als er die Augen aufschlug, war das kunstvolle Deckengemälde über seinem Bett. Es stellte zwar nur das Wappen Lordaerons dar, das in roter Farbe gehalten war, aber der Künstler hatte es geschafft, Farbtöne zu verwenden, die das Wappen plastisch und fast lebendig erscheinen ließen. Doch sorgte der Anblick des Wappens auch für ein eisiges Frösteln bei dem jungen Mann, das sich den ganzen Rücken hinabzog. Die Farbe wirkte wie frisch vergossenes Blut, als ob das Wappen eine Mahnung oder Warnung darstellen sollte.
Schlagartig erinnerte Vi'et sich. Dies war nicht das Wappen Lordaerons, sondern das des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs, einem Orden, der sich zwar denselben Zielen wie denen des Argentumkreuzzugs verschrieben hatte, diese jedoch mit radikalen Mitteln erreichen wollten. Zudem waren sie in jüngster Zeit von verschiedenen Dämonen korrumpiert und selbst als Untote wiedererweckt worden. Vi'et war klar, dass man ihnen nicht trauen konnte, nicht trauen durfte. Also schloß er die Augen und stellte sich schlafend, bis er hörte, wie sich Schritte der Tür seines Zimmers näherten. Als die Tür aufging, spähte er durch einen Schlitz, den sein Augenlid offen gelassen hatte und sah eine Elfe in weißer Kleidung eintreten, die ein Skalpell in der Hand hatte und zu ihm ans Bett trat. Vi'et machte sich bereit, ihr das Skalpell aus der Hand zu schlagen und spannte seinen ganzen Körper an.
Deutlich konnte Vi’et den leisen und ruhigen Atem der Elfe hören, die neben ihn ans Bett getreten war. Er spürte, wie sie die Bettdecke zurückzog, das zuvor auf einem neben ihm befindlichen Tisch abgelegte Skalpell wieder in ihre Hand nahm und es knapp oberhalb des Bauchnabels des Kriegers ansetzte. Gerade, als sie den ersten Schnitt machen wollte, schnellte Vi’et hoch und schlug der Elfe mit seiner Faust mitten ins Gesicht. Diese schrie schmerzerfüllt auf und stolperte einige Schritte zurück bis zur Zimmerwand. Vi’et stand auf und ging, noch mit erhobenen Fäusten zu der Elfe hinüber, die beide Hände vor ihrer Nase verschränkt hatte, wie als ob sie sie davor schützen wollte, noch einmal von einem Schlag getroffen zu werden.
„Na, willst du noch mehr?“ fragte Vi’et höhnisch. Die Elfe sah ihn irritiert an und Verwirrung erschien in ihren Augen. „Warum schollte isch noch einmal geschlagen werden wollen?“ fragte sie schockiert. „Und wasch schollte diescher dämlische Angriff?“
Vi’et hielt kurz inne. Versuchte diese Elfe etwa, ihn hereinzulegen? Er hatte doch ganz deutlich gesehen, wie sie ihm mit ihrem Skalpell den Bauch aufschlitzen wollte, oder? Langsam dämmerte es dem Krieger, dass er vielleicht, vielleicht einen kleinen Fehler gemacht hatte. Kurz sah er an sich herunter und entdeckte, dass beinahe sein gesamter Oberkörper von Verbänden bedeckt war. Der Krieger begann puterrot anzulaufen.
„Isch wollte doch nur helfen“, meinte die Elfe mit näselnder Stimme weiter, „und wasch ischt der Dank dafür?“ „Ich…ich…“ stammelte Vi’et, noch immer knallrot im Gesicht. „Jaja“, meinte die Elfe, „ihr wolltet dasch nischt und allesch…aber dasch hilft mir jetscht auch nischt mehr weiter.“ Sie musterte den Krieger kurz skeptisch. „Naja“, meinte sie, „Ihr scheint mir in geschunder Verfaschung tschu sein, alscho könnt ihr euch auch gleich beim Schekretär desch Hochlordsch melden.“ Vi’et zögerte noch kurz und fragte: „Soll…soll ich euch nicht mit eurer Nase helfen?“, woraufhin die Elfe nur schnaubte (was sie bereute, denn dadurch tat ihre Nase noch mehr weh) und meinte, dass er ihr schon genug geholfen hätte. Also zog Vi’et sich schnell komplett an, stammelte noch eine hastige Entschuldigung und stürmte dann aus dem Zimmer, in das er gebracht worden war. Es war schon sehr peinlich für ihn gewesen, dass er nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen war, dass er im neuen Hauptquartier des Argentumkreuzzugs, Herdweiler, untergebracht und geheilt worden war, er hatte natürlich überall wieder nur Feinde gesehen, die ihm schaden wollten.
Während er so durch die Gänge der Burg schlenderte, gingen Vi'et noch einmal die Ereignisse durch den Kopf, die seit der Entführung Ari's vergangen waren. Vor etwa fünf Monden hatte ihn, inmitten der Mittagshitze, eine Patrouille der Westfallbrigade gefunden, wie er immer noch verwirrt auf dem Boden neben den Leichen der getöteten Soldaten und Gnolle gefunden worden war. Sie hatten ihn mit zur Späherkuppe genommen, doch Hauptmann Starkmantel befahl einem seiner Magier, sofort ein Portal nach Sturmwind zu öffnen, durch das Vi'et hindurchtreten konnte. In Sturmwind angekommen, wurde er wieder für Hilfsarbeiten in der Kaserne in der Kaserne eingeteilt. Doch nach knapp zwei Monden widerte es Vi'et an, immer die öde gleiche Arbeit zu vollbringen und er sprach bei dem Kommandanten der Festung vor, in der Hoffnung, dass dieser ihm interessanterere Aufgaben zuteilen würde. Dieser sah, dass der junge Krieger nicht glücklich mit seiner Tätigkeit war, und teilte ihn einer kleinen Truppe Soldaten zu, die den Argentumkreuzzug in den Pestländern unterstützen sollte. Durch seine Tapferkeit in der Schlacht, die schon fast an Sorglosigkeit gegenüber seinem eigenen Leben mangelte, fiel er den Paladinen schnell auf, sodass er zum Leutnant befördert und zum Ostwallturm beordert wurde. Dort mussten sie meist nur kleinere Truppen Untote ohne größere Verluste abwehren, bis zu jenem verhängnisvollen Tag, als sie sich ein Stück zu weit hinauswagten und auf den Fleischriesen trafen.
Vi'et schreckte aus seinen Gedanken auf, als er bemerkte, dass er schon im Kommandoraum der Burg angekommen war und ein gelangweilter älterer Mann mit einer Brille zu ihm aufschaute. "Name", sagte dieser nur. "Vi'et, mit V wie Vogel", erwiderte Vi'et ruhig. Er hasste diese Bürokraten, mit ihren hunderten von Papierschriften und Vorschriften und Paragraphen. Seiner Meinung nach behinderten sie den Krieg erheblich. "Ah, da haben wir es ja", meinte der Sekretär, indem er ein Stück Pergament aus der Schublade seines Schreibtischs zog. "Vi'et, gesandt von Sturmwind, stationiert am Ostwallturm, östliche Pestländer, Rang eines Leutnants - ist das richtig?" verlangte der Sekretär zu wissen. Der Angesprochene nickte nur. "Ah ja", meinte der Sekretär weiter und durchwühlte die Papierberge auf seinem Tisch, "einen kleinen Moment Geduld noch, gleich habe ich Eure neuen Befehle..." Vi'et seufzte. Nie gab es Ruhe oder wenigstens eine Pause. Immer musste er kampfbereit sein, immer alles geben, ohne Rast.
Da wurde seine Aufmerksamkeit abgelenkt, als durch eine der Türen Tirion Fordring, der Aschenbringer höchstpersönlich eintrat. Er war ins Gespräch mit einer kleinen Gnomin, vermutlich einer Priesterin, wie Vi'et aus ihren Gewändern schloß, vertieft. "Es ist eine große Ehre für uns, einen so hochrangigen Abgesandten bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen", erwähnte Lord Fordring grade, als er und die kleine Gnomin Vi'et passierten, ohne ihn eines Blickes zu würdigen. "Zuviel der Ehre, Lord Fordring", antwortete die Gnomin mit hoher Stimme, "Ihr wisst, dass große Probleme auch immer große..." Die Gnomin hörte abrupt zu sprechen auf und blieb vor Vi'et stehen. Ihr Blick wanderte zu dem Amulett, dass er seit der grauenvollen Nacht, die vor fünf Monden stattgefunden hatte, immer um den Hals trug. Die Augen der Gnomin weiteten sich vor Schrecken. "Du!" rief sie aus. Vi'et runzelte fragend die Stirn, doch die Gnomin fing sofort an, mit einer nun unheimlich tiefen Stimme Wörter zu rezitieren. Vi'et wusste nicht, was sie bedeuteten, er spürte nur, dass er in großer Gefahr zu sein schien.
Als die Gnomin aufhörte zu sprechen, geschahen mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig.
Vi'et hatte das Gefühl, dass ihn eine unsichtbare Faust zerquetschen wollte.
Das Amulett um seinen Hals fing zu glühen und zu summen an.
Der Schreibtisch flog mitsamt dem Sekretär an entgegengesetzte Seiten des Raums, gerade so als ob eine Druckwelle sie hinweggefegt hatte. Nur Vi'et, die Gnomin und Lord Fordring schienen davon verschont zu bleiben.
"Du...wirst nicht...siegen!" rief die kleine Gnomin aus. Vi'et konnte nicht mehr richtig atmen, er hatte das Gefühl, die Luft war so dick wie Sirup oder Honig, was es ihm unmöglich machte, tief Atem zu holen.
Da zog Tirion Fordring sein Schwert und machte Anstalten, es gegen die Gnomin zu schwingen. "Ob Abgesandter oder nicht", brüllte er, "niemand greift meine Männer in meiner Burg an!" Mit diesen Worten ließ er den Aschenbringer auf die Gnomin hinabsausen. Diese hob einen Arm, und das mächtige Schwert verharrte mitten in der Luft, knapp über dem Kopf der Gnomin.
Auf einmal konnte Vi'et wieder normal atmen, bemerkte aber auch, dass ihm das Medaillon, das er trug, seine Brust versengte.
Plötzlich spürte er, wie er nach hinten gerissen wurde, doch anstelle auf eine Mauer zu prallen, sah er, wie der Raum sich rasend schnell verkleinerte, als ob er sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit rückwärts bewegen würde.
"Narr!" rief die Gnomin noch aus, "Was habt Ihr getan! Ihr habt unser aller Untergang besiegelt!"
Die Worte hallten noch nach, wurden jedoch immer schwächer, während Vi'et weiter durch die Schwärze gerissen wurde.
"Narr...Narr...Narr...."


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

*Kapitel 3:  Verloren in der Zeit*
Verschlafen stand Schanoroan auf. Mitten ein einem wunderschönen Traum von einer weiten, endlosen Wüste und glühender Hitze hatte ihn der Ruf des Meisters erreicht. Langsam schüttelte er seine Flügel und trat aus seiner Höhle hinaus. Er überlegte kurz, ob er besser seine humanoide Gestalt annehmen sollte, da die einfachen Dorfbewohner bei seinem Anblick oft verschreckt waren. Andererseits handelte es sich bei diesen um größtenteils um Goblins, sodass sie, wenn sie ihn überhaupt bemerken würden, sich wohl eher Gedanken darum machen würden, ob und wie man Geld mit ihm verdienen konnte. Also beschloß Schanoroan, einfach in seiner drachischen Gestalt zu bleiben. Mit einem lauten Brüllen stieß er sich von dem Felsvorsprung seiner Klippe ab und schlug probeweise mit den Flügeln. Als der Drache merkte, dass dies einwandfrei funktionierte, ging er in einen Sturzflug über und flog niedrig über die paar mit einer Mauer umschlossenen Hütten hinweg, die die Goblins ihre Stadt nannten. Irgendein Name mit Kratzan oder Gadketzan, schoss es Schanoroan noch durch den Kopf, als er gerade über das Gerüst eines Schiffs flog, das noch in der sogenannten Werft der Goblins lag. Hinter sich hörte er die erschrockenen Alarmrufe der Wachen der Goblins. Einer von ihnen war sogar so tollkühn, einen Schuss in die Richtung des davonfliegenden Drachen abzugeben. Kurz überlegte Schanoroan, zurückzufliegen und diesem kleinen Wurm zu zeigen, wer hier der Stärkere von beiden war, verwarf die Idee aber sofort wieder. Die kleinen Wesen hatten nu nmal keinen Respekt mehr vor ihnen. So war es nun einmal, die Zeiten änderten sich. Es war ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen, sich dem entgegenzustellen. Außerdem hatte Schanoroan noch Besseres zu tun, als einen der grünhäutigen Goblins zu maßregeln.
Nach einem kurzen Flug erreichte der Drache auch schon sein Ziel. Es handelte sich um ein von Bergen umgebenes Areal, mitten in der Wüste gelegen. Das Auffällige an diesem Areal war allerdings, dass dort verschiedene Relikte der sterblichen Völker Azeroths direkt nebeneinander standen. Neber einem halb versunkenen der seltsam gedrungenen Häuser der Orks lagen gestrandete und zersplitterte Schiffe der Menschen. Und direkt dahinter waren die Ruinen alter nachtelfischer Gebäude zu entdecken, die gleichzeitig den Eingang zu dem Zielort Schanoroans markierten. Unterhalb eines der nachtelfischen Türme öffnete sich der Eingang zu einer riesigen Höhle, die für gewöhnliche Sterbliche verborgen lag. Hinter der Höhlenöffnung konnte der Drache ein weiches, lilanes Licht entdecken, doch noch davor schien immer wieder etwas aufzublitzen, als ob sich dort etwas verstecken würde. Schanoroan schnaubte. Natürlich war dort jemand aus seinem Volk, sie würden ihren Hort doch nicht unbewacht lassen.
Gerade als er landen wollte, sah er, wie sich von oben zwei kleinere Drachen näherten. Schanoroan brüllte ihnen zur Begrüßung entgegen, als der kleinere der beiden vor ihm hin- und herflatterte. "Tempus", fragte Schanoroan ihn, "wo ist Oculus? Sollte er nicht mit euch hier sein?" "Doch, Herr, sollte er", rief der angesprochene kleinere Drache mit überraschend hoher Stimme zurück, "aber er erscheint schon seit drei Tagen nicht mehr. Wir wissen nicht, wo er sein könnte." Schanoroan war verwundert. Er kannte die drei Drachen schon seit Ewigkeiten, und es sah ihnen gar nicht ähnlich, dass sie sich freiwillig trennen würden. "Sucht ihn", befahl Schanoroan, "und besser früher als später." Der kleinere Drache nickte und beeilte sich mit schnellen flatternden Flügelschlägen wieder an Höhe zu gewinnen.
Schanoroan setzte seinen Weg fort und flog durch den Höhleingang hindurch. Knapp nickte er dem unter ihm sitzenden Hüter der Zeit zu, einem anderen Drachen, der gerade den Wachdienst am Eingang der Höhle versah. Auf einmal spürte er, wie sich um ihn herum etwas veränderte. Die Welt schien für einen Herzschlag lang langsamer geworden zu sein, und Schanoroan spürte, dass etwas mit dem Gefüge der Welt nicht mehr stimmte. Doch noch bevor er etwas unternehmen konnte, wurde er von irgendetwas nach links gezogen, egal, wie sehr er sich dagegen wehrte. Der Drache wurde geradewegs auf die massive Felswand zu seiner Linken gezogen. Voller Panik strampelte er mit den Flügeln und Klauen in der Luft, um sich dagegen zu wehren, doch es war zwecklos. In der Erwartung, dass sein massiger Körper mit voller Wucht auf den steinernen Fels treffen würde, schloss der Drache seine Augen und wartete auf den Aufprall.
Als nichts geschah, öffnete Schanoroan wieder seine Augen. Doch er sah nichts. Rundherum um ihn war nur Schwärze, eine endlose Leere. Panisch sah er an sich herunter und atmete erleichtert aus. Er konnte seine Hände und Füße sehen; diese standen zwar mitten im Nichts, aber wenigstens wusste Schanoroan, dass er noch lebte. Abrupt hielt er in seinen Überlegungen inne. Hände und Füße? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass er in seiner humanoiden Form sein müsste, ohne dass er sich selbst verwandelt hätte. Nur sehr mächtige Wesen waren dazu in der Lage, Drachen dazu zu zwingen, sich zu verwandeln, ohne dass er es selbst gemerkt hätte. Mitten in seinen Überlegungen dröhnten auf einmal Worte durch die Finsternis.
_"Ihr wisst, warum Ihr hier seid." 
_Schanoroan erzitterte. Es schien geradezu, als ob der Meister persönlich gekommen wäre, um ihn zu bestrafen. "Ja, Meister, das weiß ich", sagte Schanoroan und ließ seinen Kopf hängen. Er gab ein perfektes Bild des Trauerns ab.
Ein gewaltiges Knurren fuhr durch den Raum._"Hört auf mit dem Minenspiel. Ihr hättet Euch nicht einmischen sollen, das wisst Ihr."
_Schanoroan zuckte erschrocken zusammen. Er sollte seinem Meister besser nicht versuchen, etwas vorzuspielen, das wusste er. Trotz seines hohen Alters war der Meister ihm immer noch überlegen. "Ja, Meister", antwortete er kleinlaut.
_"Immerhin scheint ihr euren Fehler zu erkennen - aber Ihr begreift seine Tragweite nicht"_, fuhr die Stimme fort. _"Durch euer Einmischen ist die Zeitlinie außer Kontrolle geraten. Ihr werdet euer Versäumnis korrigieren."
_Schanoroan starrte verwundert in das Nichts, bis ihm einfiel, dass sein Meister dies sehen konnte. Mehrmals setzte er zu einer Antwort an, um den Auftrag abzulehnen, erkannte aber, dass sein Meister bereits wissen musste, dass er die Aufgabe annehmen würde. Also bracht er nur ein "Wann, Herr?" heraus.
Die Stimme antwortete ohne Verzögerung mit einem einzigen Wort.
_"Jetzt."
_In der Dunkelheit vor Schanoroan öffnete sich ein hell leuchtendes Portal, an dessen Enden Runen herauf und herab liefen. Schanoroan wusste, dass ihm nichts Anderes übrig blieb, als das Portal zu betreten, also sammelte er all seinen Mut und trat hindurch, an einen unbekannten Ort zu einer unbekannten Zeit.


* * * * * *


Rasend schnell zogen die Bilder an Vi'et vorbei. Was er glaubte, im ersten Moment zu sehen, war im nächsten schon verschwunden, ersetzt durch neue Bilder, die ebenfalls sofort wieder vorüberzogen. Dazu hörte Vi'et zusammenhanglose Wortfetzen, die ein unbestimmtes Gefühl des Grauens bei ihm hinterließen.
"Die Schattenflamme..." "...diesem blinden halb-nachtelfischen Bastard..." "...ihre Städte in den Staub..." "...dürfen es nicht erfahren..." "...das Licht von tausend Sonnen..." "...nicht nehmen Kerze!" "...nicht mein König, Junge..." "...werde mein Schicksal erfüllen..." "...Sieg ist gewiss."
 Vi'et schlug mit voller Wucht hart auf dem Boden auf. Benommen blieb er dort auf dem Bauch liegen, während er das Gefühl hatte, dass er sich noch immer um sich selbst drehte. Sehr vorsichtig begann der Krieger, sich aufzurichten. Doch gerade, als er sich von seiner knieenden Position aufrichten wollte, wurde ihm noch schwindliger als zuvor, und er übergab sich mit einem lauten Geräusch auf den Boden vor ihm. Vi'et blieb in dieser Position, bis er sich ganz sicher war, dass er sich nicht noch einmal würde übergeben müssen, dann spuckte er aus, um den widerlichen Geschmack nach Erbrochenem aus seinem Mund loszuwerden. Mit der Rückseite seines ledernen linken Handschuhs wischte er sich den Mund ab und spuckte erneut aus. Dann stand Vi'et auf, noch immer auf wackligen Beinen, und sah sich um.
Was er vorfand, schockierte ihn.
Rund um ihn herum standen nur verkohlte Bäume und die Ruinen einiger abgebrannter Häuse. Der Boden selbst schien mehrere Fuß hoch von Asche bedeckt zu sein. Soweit Vi'et sehen konnte, änderte sich dieses trostlose Bild nicht, abgesehen davon, dass im Hintergrund weniger Ruinen von Häusern und dafür mehr verkohlte, abgestorbene Bäume zu sehen waren.
Erst da sah Vi'et an sich hinunter. Die gesamte Vorderseite seiner Rüstung war mit schwarzer Asche bedeckt. Rasch fuhr er mit seinen Händen über die Aschepartien, die sich festgesetzt hatten, um sie zu lösen. Sie gingen zu seiner Überraschung relativ leicht ab. Fasziniert sah Vi'et zu, wie sich mehrere große Flächen der festgepressten Asche auf einmal lösten und in hunderte kleiner Ascheflocken zerfielen.
Doch der junge Krieger wusste, dass er nicht ewig untätig herumstehen konnte - irgendwann musste er ja etwas essen oder einen Platz zum Schlafen finden. Doch wohin sollte er sich wenden, in dieser Landschaft, wo alles gleich aussah? Er konnte stunden-, möglicherweise tagelang in dieselbe Richtung gehen, ohne einen Platz zum Rasten zu finden oder irgendetwas anderem, was ihm sagen konnte, wo er sich befand. Bei diesen Gedanken spürte Vi'et, wie Aris Amulett warm auf seiner Brust glühte - nicht schmerzhaft brennend wie zuvor, sondern warm und beruhigend. Vi'et zog die Kette, an der das Amulett befestigt war, über seinen Kopf, sodass das Amulett nur noch auf der Handfläche des Handschuhs seiner rechten Hand lag, während die Kette zwischen den Fingern des jungen Kriegers herabbaumelte. Selbst durch den ledernen Handschuh hindurch konnte er die gleichmäßige Wärme spüren, die vom Amulett ausging. "Was willst du mir sagen?" flüsterte Vi'et ihm zu, "wo soll ich hin?" Da begann das Amulett auf seiner Handfläche zu summen und zu vibrieren. Verwundert sah Vi'et zu, wie sich von der Oberfläche des schmucklosen Amuletts einige kleine leuchtende Partikel zu lösen begannen. Sie blieben wenige Zentimeter über dem Amulett in der Luft hängen, während sich immer mehr und mehr Partikel vom Amulett lösten und zu den anderen begaben. Als es offenbar genug waren, erschienen keine neuen mehr, aber die alten begannen, sich zu bewegen. Vi'et runzelte irritiert die Stirn. Sie schienen sich in der Gestalt eines winzigen leuchtenden Pfeils über dem Amulett anzuordnen. "Soll ich dorthin gehen?" fragte Vi'et, doch er bekam von dem leuchtenden Pfeil keine Antwort. Probeweise drehte sich der Krieger etwas, und der Pfeil drehte sich in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, sodass er noch immer in dieselbe Richtung wie zuvor zeigte. Achselzuckend machte sich Vi'et auf den Weg in die Richtung, schließlich hatte er ja nichts zu verlieren.

 Als Vi'et über einen weiteren der umgestürzten und verkohlten Baumstämme stieg, spürte er eine Veränderung. Sie war schwer zu beschreiben, aber es schien so, als würde eine seltsame Spannung in der Luft liegen, die diese knistern ließ und dafür sorgte, dass sich Vi'ets Haare aufstellten. Kurz zögerte er noch, beschloss dann aber, weiterzugehen, da er keine andere Alternative hatte, als in die Richtung zu gehen, die der Pfeil ihm anzeigte. Doch je weiter er ging, desto eher hatte er das Gefühl, dass sich die Spannung noch vergrößerte.
Schließlich trat Vi'et auf eine Lichtung hinaus, die, ebenso wie der Rest des Gebiets, in dem er sich befand, von Asche bedeckt war. Doch auf der Lichtung standen Personen, die irgendetwas Magisches zu beschwören schienen. Vi'et war viel weniger verwirrt darüber, dass dort noch andere Leute außer ihm zu leben schienen, sondern eher, dass diese Leute allen möglichen Völkern, die es gab, anzugehören schienen. Dort standen Menschen neben Orcs, Untoten, Zwergen, Gnomen und Trollen. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit, die sie hatten, war, dass alle pechschwarze Haare und schwarze Augen hatten. Erschüttert stellte Vi'et fest, dass sie alle in die Mitte der Lichtung starrten, ohne von ihm Notiz zu nehmen; und dass, obwohl er bereits deutlich sichtbar am Rand der freien Fläche stand.
"He!", rief Vi'et aus, um ihre Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, doch die Leute benahmen sich weiterhin so, als ob er nicht vorhanden wäre und sie allein auf der Lichtung stehen würden. Vi'et stellte sich direkt neben einen Ork, doch dessen schwarze Augen blieben weiter auf die Mitte der Lichtung aus toten Bäumen fixiert. Selbst als Vi'et mit seiner Hand vor dem Gesicht des Orks herumfuchtelte, blieben seine unheimlichen Augen starr nach vorne gerichtet, geradeso, als ob sie nichts sehen würden.
Irritiert von dem ungewöhnlichen Verhalten des Orks und der anderen Personen wollte Vi'et nun auch wissen, was sie denn dort für einen Zauber wirkten. Er sah nun auch in die Mitte der Lichtung und wünschte sich schon im nächsten Moment, es nicht getan zu haben.
Dort, wo Vi'et hinsah, hatte sich ein pulsierender Schattenball gebildet, der sich immer stärker auszuweiten schien. Und inmitten des Schattenballs schwebte ein Körper, der regungslos zu sein schien. Vi'et versuchte, noch genauer hinzusehen, und erschrak.
In dem pulsierenden Schattenball schwebte der Körper einer jungen Frau, deren goldenes Haar matt hinabfiel und deren Augen, die golden sein mussten, wie Vi'et wusste, geschlossen waren. Das Gesicht der Frau war vor Schmerzen verzerrt, doch ihre Lippen waren geschlossen und sie gab keinen Laut von sich.
Bei dem Anblick spürte Vi'et, wie Wut in ihm hochkochte. "ARI!" brüllte er und rannte in ihre Richtung, doch bevor er sie erreichen konnte, bildete sich eine Art schattenhafte Peitsche aus der Kugel, in der Ari offenbar gefangen war und schlug nach dem Krieger. Vi'et wurde in vollem Lauf von der Peitsche erwischt und wurde von ihr zurückgeschleudert. Nach einem kurzen, aber dennoch schmerzhaften Aufprall auf dem Ascheboden rappelte Vi'et sich wieder auf und sah gerade noch, wie die schattenhafte Peitsche wieder mit der pulsierenden Kugel verschmolz, die inzwischen knapp einen halben Meter an Durchmesser zugenommen hatte. "Was habt ihr mit ihr getan?", rief Vi'et wütend aus, "was habt ihr mit ihr getan, ihr Monster!" Er zog sein Schwert und ließ es auf die ihm am nächsten stehende Person, einen Zwerg, niederschnellen. Doch kurz bevor es auf den Kopf des Zwerges traf, gab es einen misstönenden Klang und eine Art dunkle Aureole erschien kurz um den Zwerg, die das auf ihn zielende Schwert zur Seite ablenkte. Doch Vi'et gab nicht so schnell auf. Wieder und wieder hieb er mit seinem Schwert auf den Zwerg ein, wie in besinnungsloser Rage. Wieder und wieder prallte sein Schwert ab, doch plötzlich begann die Aureole zu flackern und der seltsame Klang blieb aus. Mit voller Wucht führte Vi'et seinen nächsten Hieb, und zu seiner Überraschung wurde er nicht mehr aufgehalten, sondern konnte seinen Schlag weiterführen. Sein Schwert spaltete den Zwerg fast genau in der Mitte entzwei und glitt mit müheloser Leichtigkeit durch dessen Körper. Doch anstelle von Blut oder Organen, wie der Zwerg sie haben sollte, befand sich in seinem Inneren nur Asche. Fassungslos sah Vi'et zu, wie auch der Rest des Zwerges sich in Asche verwandelte, bis nur noch ein kleines Häufchen, das in der Menge der Asche fast unterging, davon zeugte, dass dort etwas gewesen sein musste.
Während er sich auf seinen nächsten Gegner - eine Nachtelfe - stürzte, riskierte er einen Blick zu der Schattenkugel, in der Ari gefangen war, und verlor den Mut. Die Schattenkugel war inzwischen fast auf das Doppelte ihrer ursprünglichen Größe angwachsen. Wenn Vi'et für jeden Feind solange brauchen würde, um ihn zu besiegen, würde die Beschwörung schon längst abgeschlossen sein. Vi'et wusste nicht, was dann passieren würde, aber er war sich sicher, dass _etwas_ geschehen würde, und das konnte nichts Gutes sein. Trotzdem musste er es zumindest probieren, kampflos aufgeben würde er schließlich nicht.
Während Vi'et auf die Nachtelfe einhieb, bemerkte er nicht, wie hinter ihm aus einem leuchtenden Portal ein hochgewachsener Elf trat. Der Neuankömmling sah sich kurz um und sprach dann mit tiefer Stimme: _"Tempus fugit."_ Kurz darauf zerfielen einige der Personen auf der anderen Seite der Lichtung sofort zu Asche. Der Elf murmelte weiter einige Silben, die dafür sorgten, dass um sich weitere der Leute auf der Lichtung die Asche zu ihren Füßen erhob und eine Art Aschewirbel um sie bildete. Als die Aschewirbel sich wieder legten, waren die Personen verschwunden. Erneut rief der Elf irgendetwas, was dazu führte, dass aus seinen Händen goldene Strahlen erschienen, die sich kurz um seine Arme herum wanden, bis er sie mit einer Geste auf die restlichen zaubernden Personen auf der Lichtung schickte. Die goldenen Strahlen schienen seltsam fest geworden zu sein, während sie auf ihre Ziele zuschossen. Sie durchschlugen bei jedem die Brust nahe ihres Herzens und traten auf der Rückseite ihrer Körper wieder aus, wo sie verblassten und letztendlich ganz verschwanden. Die Personen, die durchbohrt worden waren, lösten sich von ihrer Brust ausgehend, dort wo sie getroffen worden waren, langsam in Asche auf.
Vi'et hatte von all dem nichts mitbekommen. Er hieb weiter mit seinem Schwert auf die Nachtelfe ein, was allerdings weiterhin wirkungslos blieb.
Die Nachtelfe hingegen hatte bemerkt, dass sie nun ganz allein mit zwei offensichtlich feindlich gesinnten Wesen auf der Lichtung stand. Sie riss ihre Augen weit auf, als sie Vi'et erblickte, der sein Schwert wieder und wieder auf sie hinabsausen ließ. Mit einer verzweifelten Geste gab sie ihren Schutzschild auf und wirkte einen hastig gestammelten Zauber, der ihr Ziel - die Frau in der Schattenkugel - an einen anderen Ort teleportierte. Kaum war der Zauber vollendet, schlug ihr Vi'et auch schon mit seinem Schwert den Kopf von den Schultern. Noch bevor Kopf oder Körper den Boden berührten, waren beide zu Asche zerfallen und wurden von dem schwachen Wind, der auf den Teleportationszauber gefolgt war, davongetragen.

Keuchend fuhr Vi'et zur Lichtungsmitte herum, doch er konnte Ari nicht mehr entdecken, ebenso wenig wie ihr schattenhaftes Gefängnis. Wütend fuhr er herum, bis seine Augen an dem Elf hängen blieben, der auch auf der Lichtung stand. "Du!" brüllte er. "Was hast du mit ihr gemacht?" Doch der zornige junge Mann ließ dem Angesprochenen keine Zeit zu antworten, sondern stürzte sich mit hoch erhobenem Schwert auf ihn, bereit sich dafür zu rächen, dass er Ari entführt hatte.


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

*Kapitel 4: Erinnerungen*
Schanoroan war schon ein wenig verwundert. Gerade eben hatte er diesem Menschen sein armseliges Leben gerettet, und was tat der nun? Er griff ihn einfach an, als ob er auch ein Feind wäre. Der Drache in elfischer Form hob seine linke Augenbraue. Glaubte der Mensch tatsächlich, er könnte ihm Schaden zufügen?
Schanoroan hob seine linke Hand etwas an und streckte sie dem hitzköpfigen Menschen entgegen. Im Geiste legte er sich den passenden Spruch zurecht, der den Menschen aufhalten und in der Zeit einfrieren würde. Vielleicht ließe sich damit sein agressiver Charakter etwas beruhigen, dachte Schanoroan. Außerdem könnte es nicht schaden, diesem Welpen eine Lektion zu erteilen. Als der Mensch noch einige Meter entfernt war, stieß Schanoroan den Spruch hervor, der den anstürmenden Krieger in der Zeit festhalten sollte.
Nichts geschah.
Schanoroan runzelte verwirrt die Stirn. Hatte er einen Fehler bei dem Zauber gemacht, eine Silber vertauscht oder falsch ausgesprochen? Aber das konnte ja eigentlich nicht sein, also probierte er es einfach noch einmal mit demselben Zauberspruch wie zuvor.
Das Ergebnis war dasselbe wie beim ersten Mal. Allerdings war Vi'et nun schon so nah bei dem Elfen, dass keine Zeit mehr für einen zweiten Versuch war.
Hastig stammelte Schanoroan ein einziges Wort, das - ähnlich wie bei den Personen, die vorher auf der Lichtung standen - ein Schutzschild um ihn errichtete.
Vi'ets Schwert prallte mit einem hellen Klirren von dem Schild ab. "Feigling!" brüllte der zornige junge Krieger daraufhin und schlug erneut zu, wobei die Klinge wieder abprallte.
Schanoroan wollte allerdings nicht dauernd geschlagen werden, da es auf Dauer doch an seinem Energievorrat zehrte und er nicht so enden wollte wie die anderen auf der Lichtung. "So warte doch!" rief er zwischen zwei Hieben, "ich bin ein Freund!" Doch Vi'et schlug weiter zu. "So, ein - Freund?" fragte er spöttisch, "ein Freund, der - " noch ein Schlag " - seltsamerweise genau denselben - " - Schlag - " - Schild wie diese - " - erneuter Hieb - " - diese Dinger auf der Lichtung hatte?"
Langsam verlor Schanoroan die Geduld. Wenn dieser Narr nicht hören wollte, musste er eben fühlen. Der Drachenelf ließ sich seine linke Hand in seine Drachenklaue verwandeln, die allerdings, aufgrund des humanoiden Körpers, recht lang und gestreckt aussah. Nachdem der junge Krieger vor ihm noch einmal ergebnislos zugeschlagen hatte, ließ Schanoroan seine Klaue vorschnellen und ritzte Vi'et leicht die Wange an. Verdutzt hielt dieser inne und griff sich dorthin, wo sich nun vier kurze Kratzer befanden, die aufgrund ihrer Blutspuren deutlich zu sehen waren.
"Was...was sollte das?" fragte er irritiert, woraufhin Schanoroan wütend antwortete: "Wenn du glaubst, ich lasse mich von dir Bürschlein ansatzlos in Grund und Boden hauen, dann hast du dich getäuscht!" Vi'et besaß wenigstens den Anstand, beschämt auszusehen. "Ja, aber", setzte er trotzdem zu seiner Verteidigung an, "alle Lebewesen hier sind offenbar total verquer und bösartig. Wieso solltest du da eine Ausnahme sein?" Dabei funkelte er Schanoroan aufgrund seines verletzten Stolzes noch immer misstrauisch an.
"Ich bin ja auch kein Lebewesen von hier, deswegen gilt das nicht für mich - genauso wie für dich", erklärte Schanoroan, doch Vi'et unterbrach ihn, ungestüm, wie er nun einmal war. "Warte - soll das bedeuten, du kommst auch nicht von hier? Weißt du, wo wir sind?" Schanoroan seufzte. Würde der Junge ihn nicht dauernd unterbrechen, wäre er hier schon längst fertig mit der ganzen Sache. "Wir sind beide einige Jahre in die Zukunft gereist. Was du hier siehst, ist eine Welt, die nicht mehr lebt." Vi'et machte große Augen. Er konnte, er wollte es dem komischen Elf nicht glauben. "Das kann nicht sein, irgendjemand muss doch noch überlebt haben außer uns und diesen seltsamen Wesen. Wo sind wir hier überhaupt?" fragte er wissbegierig.
Schanoroan hob erneut eine Augenbraue an. Vielleicht wäre es am Besten, wenn er dem Jungen nichts erzählen und ihn hier zurücklassen würde, dann wäre die Sache so oder so erledigt. Allerdings hatte ihn der Meister bestimmt nicht deswegen hierhergeschickt, um den Krieger zuerst zu retten und dann zurückzulassen. Also erbarmte sich Schanoroan noch einmal seiner.
"Wir sind hier im Wald von Elwynn."


Vi'et erstarrte. Der Wald von Elwynn? Diese trostlose Einöde in grau und schwarz? Das war doch vollkommen unmöglich, der Wald von Elwynn war ein vor Leben strotzendes Gebiet!
"Du irrst dich", meinte Vi'et stur. "Das hier ist nicht der Wald von Elwynn." "Und warum sollte er es nicht sein?" konterte Schanoroan mit einer Gegenfrage. "Weil das nicht sein kann", erwiderte Vi'et beharrlich. "Und woher", setzte er angriffslustiger hinzu, "weiß ich, dass du nicht lügst? Du könntest mir die größten Lügen erzählen, die es gibt, und ich würde sie dir glauben!" Schanoroan antwortete: "Weil ich ein Mitglied des bronzenen Drachenschwarms bin, der die Zeit bewacht." Vi'et wollte das jedoch nicht glauben und hakte nach: "Wenn du wirklich zu diesem seltsamen Schwarm gehörst, dann beweis es mir doch!" Daraufhin hob Schanoroan einfach seine linke Hand, die noch immer das Aussehen einer Drachenklaue hatte, und hielt sie Vi'et vor das Gesicht. "Beweis genug?" verlangte Schanoroan zu wissen. "Hm, ja", antwortete Vi'et nur. "Aber was suchst du hier in diesem kahlen Gebiet - wenn es der Wald von Elwynn ist, wie du behauptest?" Schanoroan antwortete nur knapp. "Es gab...eine Störung im Zeitgefüge, die ich beheben muss. Aber es ist doch viel interessanter zu wissen, warum du hier bist, nicht wahr?"
Vi'et bemerkte nicht, dass sein Gegenüber den Spieß umgedreht hatte und nun ihn verhörte. In seiner Naivität antwortete er bloß: "Ich bin hier zufällig gelandet. Es scheint fast so, als hätte mich das Amulett einer entführten Freundin hierhergebracht. Die Freundin hatte ich ja gefunden, aber...", meinte Vi'et mit einem Kopfnicken zur Lichtung gewandt.
Schanoroan spitzte die Ohren. Ein Amulett? Das war ihm neu, eigentlich sogar ziemlich merkwürdig, dass der Meister ihm das nicht gesagt hatte. "Kann ich das Amulett bitte einmal kurz sehen?" fragte er so höflich wie möglich. "Aber nur ganz kurz", meinte Vi'et und wollte ihm das Amulett geben, doch er trug es nicht mehr um den Hals. "Ich...ich finde es nicht mehr!" meinte der junge Krieger daraufhin panisch. "Kein Problem", erwiderte Schanoroan und machte einen Schlencker mit der Hand, woraufhin sich einige Meter weiter ein kleiner, glänzender Gegenstand aus der Asche erhob und auf seiner ausgestreckten Hand landete. "Darf ich?" fragte Schanoroan beinahe ehrfurchtsvoll und begann nach einem kurzen Nicken von Vi'et, das Amulett zu untersuchen. Zuallererst versuchte Schanoroan es aufzustemmen, aber es ließ sich nicht öffnen, woraufhin er es mit einem Zauberspruch versuchte, was allerdings ebenso wenig Wirkung zeigte. Daraufhin ließ er einen kleinen Flammenstoß auf das Amulett niederfahren, was mit einem kurzen Protest von Vi'et quittiert wurde, der jedoch erstarb, als Schanoroan ihm einen bösen Blick zuwarf. Erst dann besah er sich das Amulett etwas genauer, wobei er bemerkte, dass er es schon einmal gesehen hatte und murmelte leise "Westfall...", was Vi'et trotz der geringen Lautstärke bemerkte.
"Westfall?" wiederholte er. "Was weißt du darüber? Warst du dabei?"
Schanoroan erstarrte. Er hatte sich tatsächlich versprochen und einfach losgeredet, ohne nachzudenken, wie untypisch für ihn. Schanoroan schaute zu Vi'et hinunter. Leugnen war in diesem Fall wohl zwecklos. "Na schön, ich werde es dir zeigen", meinte der Drache und ergriff den jungen Menschen mit seiner Drachenklaue an seiner Hand, ohne dass dieser reagieren konnte, bevor Schanoroan die Erinnerung aus seinem Gedächtnis dem Krieger zeigte.


Sie befanden sich wieder in Westfall, zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Wachen gerade von den Gnollen und dem Entführer angegriffen wurden. Sie hatten einfach nur das Pech gehabt, zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort zu sein, sodass sie von den Gnollen überrascht wurden. Noch bevor eine der Wachen reagieren konnte, ließ der Gnollhexer die glühende Kugel aufsteigen, die über dem seltsam unwirklichen Szenario aufstieg und es beleuchtete. Direkt darauf begann die Luft zu flimmern aufgrund eines weiteren Zaubers, den der Gnollhexer sprach, und Vi'et wusste, dass es sich um die Verschleierung handeln musste, die Ari später aufdecken würde.
Schon im nächsten Moment sprangen die Gnolle nach vorne, und einer schaffte es, einem Soldaten der Patrouille seinen Dolch von hinten durch sein Kettenhemd hindurch in den Rücken zu stechen. Der Soldat brach auf der Stelle zusammen, doch noch während er dies tat, zog einer seiner Kameraden sein Schwert und schlitzte dem Gnoll den Hals auf, woraufhin dieser ebenfalls gurgelnd zusammenbrach.
Gerade als der Gnollhexer einen Zauber gegen die restlichen Soldaten wirken wollte, erschien auf einmal neben ihm ein wohlbekannter Elf mit sandfarbenem Haar. Er blieb stumm stehen, ebenso wie der Gnollhexer. Die beiden sahen sich nur in die Augen, doch Vi'et konnte sehen, wie eine Ader am Kopf des Elfen anschwoll. Offenbar lieferten sich die beiden ein geistiges Duell, während hinter ihnen die Gnolle und die Wachen von Westfall miteinander kämpften und starben.
Gerade kam Ari von einem nahen Hügel hinab gelaufen, als der Elf sich auf einmal vorbeugte und dem Gnollhexer eine schallende Ohrfeige verpasste. Dieser wankte daraufhin kurz hin und her, was dem Elfen genug Zeit gab, einen leisen Spruch zu murmeln. Die Umgebung begann zu verschwimmen und sich aufzulösen, während der Elf Stück für Stück verschwand, als würde sein Körper von einem Windhauch davongeweht werden.


Die Umgebung wandelte sich.
Vi'et sah eine kleine Ansammlung von Häusern, die von Bäumen umgeben waren, vor sich. Die Umgebung wirkte seltsam vertraut, als ob er sie schon lange kennen würde. Vorsichtig warf Vi'et einen kurzen Blick in das nächste Haus. Dort sah er eine schwächlich wirkende junge Frau auf einem Stuhl sitzen, in ihrem Arm lag ein friedlich schlafendes Kleinkind. Vi'et beschloß, die beiden lieber nicht stören zu wollen, und trat wieder aus dem Haus hinaus.
Inzwischen war es wohl Abend geworden, denn die Sonne war nicht mehr zu sehen, obwohl der Himmel vom Abendrot glühte. Vor dem Haus stand nun wieder der wohlbekannte Elf mit dem sandfarbenen Haar, doch diesmal stand vor ihm ein etwas kleinerer braunhaariger Mann, der eindeutig ein Mensch war. Die beiden schienen gerade ein ernsthaftes Gespräch zu führen.
"Du kennst die Regeln", meinte der Elf nur. "Sie dürfen nicht verletzt werden."
"Ich weiß", antwortete der Mann resignierend, "aber manche Regeln kann man einfach nicht einhalten."
"Du weißt, dass ich das nicht will, aber es gibt keinen anderen - " setzte der Elf an, doch seine darauffolgenden Worte konnte Vi'et nicht mehr verstehen, weil ein gewaltiges Dröhnen einsetzte und weißer Nebel seine Sicht zu verschleiern schien. Aus dem Dröhnen begannen sich einzelne Worte zu schälen.
"Diese Erinnerung sollst du nicht sehen."


Vi'et taumelte kurz, als er wieder auf der Aschelichtung stand, noch in derselben Position, wie er sie glaubte, verlassen zu haben. Er spürte, wie ihm schon wieder übel wurde. Schanoroan schien das zu ahnen und sagte nur: "Bitte nach links", als Vi'et auch schon seinen Kopf drehte und sich geräuschvoll erbrach, diesmal allerdings nur Galle, weil seine letzte Mahlzeit schon etwas zurücklag.
"So", meinte Schanoroan nur, "was jetzt?"
Wieder wischte Vi'et sich den Mund ab, bevor er antwortete: "Jetzt suchen wir Ari."
Schanoroan zuckte mit den Schultern und erwiderte: "Meinetwegen. Aber wo?"
Vi'et legte sich das Amulett auf die Handfläche und sagte: "Dort, wo es uns hinführt. Sag mal, wie heißt du eigentlich?"
"Ich bin als Schanoroan bekannt. Aber du kannst mich Schan nennen, wenn dir das zu lang ist."
"In Ordnung, Schan", meinte Vi'et, "ich heiße...
"Vi'et", beendete Schan den Satz für den Krieger.
"Ja, aber woher weißt du..." setzte dieser verwirrt an, stoppte aber, als Schan seine linke Hand hochhielt, die noch immer in eine Drachenklaue verwandelt war. "Ach ja", meinte Vi'et daraufhin nur.

Und so setzte das ungleiche Paar seinen Weg fort, geführt von dem kleinen Amulett, in eine unbekannte Richtung an einen unbekannten Wort, wo noch viel größere Gefahren auf sie lauern würden.


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

*Zwischenspiel: Veränderung*
Mit einem lauten Knarren öffnete sich die Kerkertür wieder. Die angekettete Frau hob ihren Kopf und erblickte den Kerkermeister, der in der Tür stand.
"Was willst du?" fragte sie müde. Er hatte es fast geschafft, sie zu brechen, und sie war auch schon lange zu schwach, um ihm noch ihren falschen Mut vorzuspielen. Sie wusste nicht, wie lange sie schon gefangen war - irgendwie schaffte ihr Peiniger es, die Zeit so zu verändern, dass ihr Minuten wie Stunden oder aber auch wie Sekunden vorkamen.
_"Non huius linguae"_, erwiderte er nur.
"Ich bin diese Spielchen leid", meinte die Frau tapfer. "Wir können beide ebenso auch diese Sprache sprechen, also lass den Unfug."
Der Mann trat mit einigen schnellen Schritten zu ihr und drückte seine rechte Hand gegen den Hals der Frau, so dass diese an die Wand gepresst wurde und kaum noch Luft bekam. "Ihr werdet die herrschende Rasse nicht beleidigen", zischte er ihr ins Ohr, "nicht indem Ihr diese schmutzige, unwürdige Sprache verwendet." Er stieß den Kopf der Frau gegen die Wand, bevor er seinen Griff um ihren Hals lockerte, damit sie wieder besser atmen konnte.
Vor den Augen der Frau schienen leuchtende Sterne zu schweben. Sie schnappte keuchend nach Luft und wollte sich den Hals reiben, um den Schmerz abzuschwächen, doch als sie ihre Hände hob, um es zu versuchen, hielten die Ketten, die zu kurz waren, sie mit einem leisen Klirren davon ab. "Was willst du mir noch antun?" fragte die Frau mit einem resignierenden Unterton in der Stimme. "Du hast mich schon so sehr gefoltert, mich kann nichts mehr erschrecken." "Ach ja?" erwiderte ihr Kerkermeister mit höhnischer Stimme, "das wollen wir doch mal sehen. Ob Ihr wollt oder nicht, die Herrin verlangt Euch zu sehen - und sie scheint endlich begriffen zu haben, dass ihr störrisches Stück nicht aus freiem Willen zu ihr gehen werdet. Also hat sie mir befohlen, Euch zu ihr zu bringen." Mit diesen Worten begann er, die Fesseln um ihre Füße zu lösen. Die Frau überlegte kurz, ob sie ihn wohl ins Gesicht treten und ihm die Nase brechen sollte, doch der Mann sah nur kurz zu ihr auf und sagte: "Keine Spielchen", woraufhin die Frau beschloss, ihr Vorhaben lieber nicht in die Tat umzusetzen.. Kurz hatte sie die Hoffnung, dass der Mann ihr auch die Handfesseln abnehmen würde, als sich seine Hände in deren Richtung bewegten, doch zu ihrer Enttäuschung schloss er lediglich die beiden Ketten, die an der Wand befestigt waren, los, sodass die Hände der Frau noch immer gefesselt waren, aber die Ketten lose herunterhängen würden. Doch der Kerkermeister nahm sofort die beidne Kettenhänden in die Hände und zog die Frau daran hoch. Von dem plötzlichen Ruck überrascht, stolperte die Frau nach vorne und fiel wieder hin, noch geschwächt durch ihre Gefangenschaft und die Folter. "Könnt ihr nicht einmal alleine stehen?" beschwerte sich der Mann und riss sie wieder an den Ketten nach oben. Die Frau schwankte zwar, blieb diesmal jedoch stehen. Ihre Handgelenke hatte sie sich durch die kalten und harten Metallreife, die sich um ihre Handgelenke schlossen, aufgeschürft, sodass sie leicht aus den soeben entstandenen Wunden blutete. Bevor sie sich noch richtig besinnen konnte, zwang der Mann sie auch schon wieder, weiterzugehen. Er lief einige Fuß vor ihr her, doch durch die Ketten wurde die Frau gezwungen, immer mit ihm Schritt zu halten.
Der Kerkermeister durchschritt die Tür des Kerkers, in dem die Frau gefangen gewesen war, und ging einen kurzen Gang entlang, in dessen Seiten rechts und links weitere Metalltüren eingelassen waren. Kurz stellte die Frau verwundert fest, dass ihre Zelle recht weit hinten im Gang gelegen hatte, wenn auch nicht am Kopfende, wo eine etwas größere metallene Tür den Zugang zu einem weiteren Raum darstellte. Doch bevor die Frau weiter darüber nachdenken konnte, wurde sie eine Treppe hochgeführt.

Als sie oben aus der Treppe heraustrat, musste sie wegen dem hellen Licht, das sie auf einmal blendete, kurz blinzeln. Als sie ihre Umgebung wieder klar erkennen konnte, sah sie sich kurz um, doch das half ihr nicht weiter. Rund um sie herum waren nur die verkohlten Gerippe diverser abgebrannter Häuser zu sehen. Seltsamerweise gab es die Häuser in jeder Menge unterschiedlichen Größen, auch wenn das aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie abgebrannt waren, recht schwer auszumachen war. Nur der Grundaufbau schien bei allen Häusern gleich zu sein. "Wo sind wir hier?" fragte die Frau verwirrt, denn ihr war kein Ort bekannt, der so aussah wie dieser. Doch natürlich erwiderte der Mann nichts, er tat gerade so, als ob er nicht einmal ihre Frage gehört hatte.
Aus Wut über die Unfreundlichkeit ballte die Frau ihre linke Hand zur Faust und versuchte, dem Mann ins Gesicht zu schlagen. Doch ihr Hieb war fahrig und dem Mann war es ein Leichtes, sie herumzureißen und ihr ihrerseits mit seiner Hand ins Gesicht zu schlagen, sodass die Lippe der Gefangenen aufplatzte und anfing, zu bluten. "Keine Spielchen", knurrte der Mann nur erneut und führte die Frau weiter durch die Ruinen der ausgebrannten Häuser. Sie versuchte, einen Zauber zu wirken, um sich zu befreien, musste jedoch aufgeben, als es ihr nicht gelang, sich zu konzentrieren. Da fiel ihr eine kleine Spielerei ein, die sie in ihren Kindertagen gelernt hatte und die wenig Willensstärke oder magische Leistungen benötigen würde. Leise, ohne dass ihr Bewacher etwas mitbekam, murmelte die Frau einen Spruch, der in absehbarer Zeit eine Blume an die Stelle beschwören würde, an der sie gerade stand. Vielleicht, so hoffte die Frau, würde jemand die Blume finden und ihr zu Hilfe eilen.
Als die beiden Personen unter einem Torbogen hervortraten, erkannte die Frau, wo sie sich befanden. Vor ihr spannte sich ein rußgeschwärzter Brückenbogen, der einstmals weiß gewesen sein musste, über einen Kanal, in dem sich nur stillstehendes, faulig riechendes Wasser befand. Schockiert riss die Frau ihre Augen auf. "Sturmwind?" fragte sie nur entsetzt, "das ist Sturmwind?" Doch wieder antwortete ihr ihr Kerkermeister nicht und zog sie über die Brücke. Kurz liefen sie an dem Kanal entlang, währenddessen die Frau versuchte, nur flach zu atmen, um den Gestand erträglich zu halten, bis sie wieder zu einer beschädigten Brücke kamen. Diese war nicht so beschädigt wie die vorhergehende, allerdings fehlten hier einige Steine im Brückenboden, sodass die Frau ihre Schritte versuchte, vorschtig zu setzen, um nicht aus Versehen in eines der Löcher zu treten und sich den Fuss darin zu verdrehen.
Direkt nachdem sie über die Brücke gegangen waren, zog der Mann die Frau sofort nach links und dann nach rechts, durch einen weiteren Torbogen hindurch. Sie traten auf einen von Trümmern übersäten Platz hinaus, der sehr in Mitleidenschaft genommen aussah. Der Fuß der Frau stieß gegen eines der umherliegenden Trümmerteile, und als die Frau nachsah, gegen was sie gestoßen war, stieß sie ein erschrockenes Keuchen aus. Es war der Kopf einer steinernen Statue gewesen, deren Augen sie nun direkt ansahen, anklagend, als ob sie an der Zerstörung der Statue schuld gewesen wäre.
Der Kerkermeister steuerte nun mit seiner Gefangenen direkt auf das imposante Bauwerk links von ihnen zu, einer riesigen Kathedrale, der allerdings zwei ihrer kleinen Türme fehlten. Die Überreste des einen Turms waren noch deutlich zwischen den Trümmern, die auf dem Platz lagen, zu erkennen, während vom anderen keine Spur mehr war. Kurz vor dem Eingang der Kathedrale lag eine große gusseiserne Glocke auf den Stufen, um die das ungleiche Paar herumging. Nachdem sie den Einang durchschritten hatten, stieß der Kerkermeister die Frau in den großen Hauptraum der Kathedrale, verbeugte sich kurz und verließ sie wieder.
Verunsichert über dieses Verhalten, blieb die Frau stehen und starrte in die Dunkelheit am anderen Ende der Kathedrale. Dort schien sich so etwas wie ein Thron zu befinden, an dessen Seiten zwei geschuppte Klauen hervorzuschauen schienen. Und auf dem Thron saß eine Gestalt, die zwar in einen dunklen Kapuzenumhang gehüllt war, aber dennoch unverkennbar weibliche Formen hatte.
Zaghaft ging die Frau einige Schritte in den Raum hinein, als sich die Gestalt auf dem Thron regte. Sie stand auf und lief, ihr Gesicht von der Kapuze verdeckt, der anderen Frau entgegen, sodass beide Frauen in der Mitte der Kathedrale zusammentrafen und einige Schritte voneinander entfernt stehen blieben.
"Ihr seid die, die sich Ari nennt?" verlangte die Frau im Kapuzenumahng mit lockender, honigsüßer Stimme zu wissen.
"Wer will das wissen?" stellte die immer noch gefesselte andere Frau eine trotzige Gegenfrage.
"Wir", antwortete die Frau im Kapuzenumhang nur und schlug ihre Kapuze zurück.


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

*Kapitel 5: Das Ziel*
Nachdem Vi'et und Schan eine Weile schweigend nebeneinander hergelaufen waren, hielt Vi'et die Stille nicht mehr aus.
"Sag mal, Schan", begann er, "was ist hier passiert?"
"Was soll hier schon groß passiert sein?" stellte Schan seine sarkastische Gegenfrage.
"Naja", meinte Vi'et, dem Sarkasmus ein Fremdwort war, "es scheint ja so, als ob es hier überhaupt kein Leben mehr geben würde. Aber das ist doch unmöglich, irgendetwas muss doch lebendig sein."
"Nein", verneinte Schan bloß.
"Aber Schan", widersprach Vi'et entschieden, "es ist doch unmöglich, alles Leben auszulöschen. Das hat nicht einmal die Geißel geschafft."
"Hinter dieser...Säuberung steckt auch mehr als die Geißel", setzte Schan an.
"Mehr als die Geißel?" rief Vi'et verwundert aus, als die beiden Gefährten über einen umgestürzten, abgebrannten Baumstamm stiegen. "Wie kann das sein?"
"Es scheint so, als ob diejenigen, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass dieses tote Land entstanden ist, Angehörige meiner Rasse sind."
"Moment", sagte Vi'et und hielt inne, "du meinst, dass hieran Drachen schuld sind?"
"Ja", bestätigte Schan und ging einige Schritt weiter. Als er hinter sich ein Scharren hörte, drehte sich der Drache um und erblickte Vi'et, der noch immer an derselben Stelle wie vorher stand, nun allerdings sein Schwert aus der Scheide gezogen hatte, woher das Scharren stammte, und es nun angriffsbereit in der Hand hielt. "Was soll das?" fragte Schan.
"Wenn ihr Drachen das hier verursacht habt", presste der junge Krieger zwischen zusammengebissenen Zähnen hervor, "warum sollte ich dir dann noch trauen?"
"Du denkst zu simpel", versuchte Schan den Hitzkopf zu beruhigen. Mit einem Kopfschütteln trat er näher an Vi'et heran, denn noch brauchte er den jähzornigen Menschen. "Wir Drachen bilden nicht eine einzige große Gruppierung. Es gibt auch Untergruppen, so wie bei euch Menschen ja auch nicht alle Angehörige Sturmwinds sind."
"Und welcher Gruppierung haben dann die Monster angehört, die diese Welt verheert haben?" verlangte Vi'et zu wissen.
"Den Ewigen", antwortete Schan wieder knapp.
"Den Ewigen?" echote Vi'et. "Haben die etwas mit dir zu tun? Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hast du ja etwas mit der Zeit zu tun, und "Die Ewigen" klingt so, als ob die das auch tun würden."
Schan hob überrascht eine seiner fein geschwungenen Brauen an. Manchmal hatte der Krieger offenbar doch seine klaren Momente, in denen er einigermaßen logisch kombinieren konnte. "Ja", bestätigte Schan, "die Ewigen haben uns schon oftmals Probleme an verschiedenen wichtigen Zeitpunkten in der Geschichte dieser Welt bereitet."
"Welche Art von Problemen?" wollte Vi'et neugierig wissen.
"Ach, nur das Übliche", sagte Schan, "Raub, Mord und manchmal auch Entführung."
"Aber wenn sie auch Drachen sind", äußerte Vi'et seine Befürchtung, "dann werden sie doch sicherlich sehr schwer zu besiegen sein, genau wie du, Schan."
"Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, Vi'et", gab der Angesprochene großspurig an, "diese Wesen sind mir nicht gewachsen, mit denen werde ich spielend fertig."
"Na gut, aber wie konnten sie dann diese Länder so zurichten?"
Langsam begann Schan die intelligente Ader des jungen Kriegers zu hassen. Hatte der Junge unterwegs an irgendwelchen Blumen geschnüffelt oder woher kam dieser Intelligenzschub? "Sie hatten einen Trick angewandt, soweit ich weiß", erklärte Schan die Situation. "Sie haben - ähnlich wie die Geißel zuvor - die Lebewesen dieses Landes mit einer Art Seuche angesteckt. Allerdings wurde diese Seuche perfekt verborgen und zeigte auch keinerlei Symptome bei den Betroffenen. Sie konnten ihre Leben vollkommen normal und unbeeinträchtigt weiterführen."
"Aber wenn es keine Auswirkungen gab", wunderte sich Vi'et, "wie konnte es dann zu dieser Zerstörung kommen?" Mit dem Schwert in der Hand zeigte Vi'et auf die verbrannte Umgebung um sich herum.
"Es gab Auswirkungen", gab Schan mit gesenktem Kopf zu. "Diese Seuche sorgte dafür, dass alle Infizierten nach einer Weile - und alle genau gleichzeitig - anfingen, zu verbrennen. Aber nicht auf gewöhnliche Art und Weise. Die Verbrennung lief so schnell ab, dass große Mengen an Energie und Hitze zusammen freigesetzt wurden."
"Warte mal", unterbrach Vi'et den Drachen, "heißt das, dass die Infizierten sich in lebende Bomben verwandelt haben?"
"Leider ist das richtig", bestätigte Schan die Vermutung des jungen Kriegers, "und da überall Lebewesen waren, muss ich dir sicher nicht sagen, was abgelaufen ist."
Das war auch nicht nötig, denn in Vi'ets Kopf spielten sich deutlich die Bilder ab, wie die Menschen in friedlichen Siedlungen geradezu explodierten und alles um sich herum in Brand setzten. Die großen Städte wurden vermutlich am stärksten getroffen, da dort die meisten Personen lebten. Langsam steckte Vi'et sein Schwert wieder in die Scheide zurück. "Das heißt also", schlussfolgerte er mit träger Stimme, "dass wir...dass wir beide die letzten Lebewesen neben diesen wahnsinnigen Ewigen sind?"
"Es scheint so", bestätigte Schan traurig. "Wir sind die letzten Überlebenden einer verheerten Welt."


Nachdem sie wiederum eine Weile lang schweigend nebeneinander hergetrottet waren, diesmal jeder in seine eigenen düsteren Gedanken versunken, sah Vi'et auf und gab einen Laut des Erstaunens von sich.
"Schan, sieh mal! Dort!" rief er laut und lief los.
"Vi'et, warte!" rief der Drache in Elfengestalt ihm hinterher, doch der junge Krieger ließ sich in seinem Elan nicht bremsen. Kopfschüttelnd eilte Schan ihm hinterher. Selbstverständlich hatte er die weißen, teils rußgeschwärzten Mauern schon von Weitem gesehen und noch vor Vi'et bemerkt, allerdings hatte er diese Tatsache wohlweislich verschwiegen, damit Vi'et nicht enttäuscht sein würde. Denn im Gegensatz zu dem Menschen waren dem Drachen auch die verschmolzenen Metallstreben aufgefallen, die in der Lücke zwischen der Mauer lagen, wo früher wohl mal ein Tor gewesen sein musste. Ein weiteres Indiz dafür waren die verkohlten Holzbalken, die in der Nähe lagen und auseinandergebrochen waren.
Schan eilte durch diese Lücke und vorbei an den vier großen Statuen, die jeweils in Paaren angeordnet rechts und links von ihm standen. Auch schenkte er den tiefen Wasserlöchern, die hinter den Statuen waren und die nun von Algen und sonstigen Wasserpflanzen zugewachsen war, da Schan sie schon oft genug zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten gesehen hatte. Er eilte durch einen ehemaligen Torbogen hindurch, der nun halb zerfallen wie ein Mahnmal in den Himmel ragte und trat auf den großen ehemaligen Marktplatz. Dort fand er Vi'et vor, der mitten in der Asche kniete und ein angesengtes blaues Stück Stoff in der Hand hielt. Seine Augen waren wie gebannt auf dieses kleine Stück gebannt, als ob es ein Symbol der Hoffnung für ihn wäre. Als Vi'et hörte, wie Schan sich ihm von hinten näherte, blieb er mit gesenktem Kopf an derselben Stelle wie zuvor knien.
"Das hier ist Sturmwind, nicht wahr?" fragte er mit belegter Stimme.
"Ja", bestätigte Schan seine Vermutung.
"Wie lange hast du es schon gewusst?" fragte Vi'et nur mit Tränen in den Augen.
"Schon eine Weile, bevor du die Mauern gesehen hattest", antwortete Schan und sah über Vi'ets Schulter hinweg auf das blaue Stück Stoff. Noch schwach konnte man den Aufdruch eines stilisierten goldenen Löwenkopfes darauf entdecken. Wahrscheinlich handelte es sich bei dem Stofffetzen um einen Teil eines ehemaligen Banners.
Plötzlich knüllte Vi'et den Stoff zusammen, warf ihn auf den Boden und richtete sich auf. "Sie werden bezahlen", sprach er mit bebender Stimme, "bei jeder Faser in meinem Körper, ich schwöre, hier und bei allen Göttern, sie werden für ihre Taten bezahlen! Und wenn ich mich durch Seen von Blut und Meeren aus Tod schlagen muss, bis hin zu meiner Selbstaufgabe, sie werden *nicht* ungestraft davonkommen!"
Schan war von der Ansprache des Menschen seltsam gerührt. Einst hatte er sich auch einer höheren, noblen Aufgabe verschrieben, doch das lag schon Äonen zurück und war ihm lange nicht mehr wichtig erschienen - bis jetzt. Grimmig nickte der Drache in Elfsgestalt.
"Dann sollten wir damit jetzt anfangen. Ich kann ein anderes Lebewesen spüren, bei der ehemaligen Kommandozentrale des SI:7 in der Altstadt."


Langsam schlichen die beiden Gefährten durch die Asche, die zu einer Treppe führte, die sich inmitten von verfallenen Ruinen befand. Schan bedeutete Vi'et mit einem Zeichen, besonders lautlos zu sein, da die Person, die dort unten auf sie warten mochte, höchstwahrscheinlich feindlich ihnen gegenüber eingestellt war. Gerade, als Vi'et die Treppe hinuntergehen wollte, blieb sein Blick an einem kleinen roten Fleck neben seinem Fuß hängen. Mit einer Geste seiner Hand befahl er Schan zu warten und ging leicht in die Knie, um mit seiner freien linken Hand nach dem Gegenstand zu greifen. Er zog ihn aus der Asche und schüttelte ihn kurz, um ihn von der Asche zu reinigen.
Es handelte sich um eine Rose, die nicht die geringste Spur des Verwelkens zeigt.
"Ari", murmelte Vi'et nur und legte die Rose wieder zurück. Er würde sie später mitnehmen, jetzt war sie nur im Weg und Vi'et wollte nicht riskieren, dass sie im Kampf beschädigt oder verschmutzt werden konnte.
Mit vielen kleinen, leisen Schritten begab sich der junge Krieger dicht vor Schan hinab in den Keller. Schon auf den ersten Blick bemerkte er, dass das nicht ein gewöhnlicher Keller sein konnte, in dem Kartoffeln oder ähnliches gelagert wurden, denn die Wände waren aus Steinblöcken aus dunklem Stein gefertigt worden. Zudem waren in die Wände in regelmäßigen Abständen eiserne Türen mit nietenbschlagenem Rahmen eingelassen, die den Eindruck von Zellen vermittelten. Ganz am Ende des Gangs war eine größere metallene Tür eingelassen. Vi'et hob fragend eine Braue und nickte in Richtung der Tür, woraufhin Schan langsam seinen Kopf auf und ab bewegte und ihm so zu verstehen gab, dass die Person die sie suchten, sich dort befand. Auf leisen Sohlen liefen sie zu der Tür, doch Vi'et bezweifelte, dass sie sich einfach ohne Schlüssel öffnen würde.
Schan drängte sich nach vorne und murmelte einen leisen undeutlichen Spruch, bevor er sich wieder hinter den Menschen zurückzog.
Auf einmal flog die Tür mit lautem Getöse aus den Angeln und in den dahinterliegenden Raum hinein. Ein glatzköpfiger Mann, der eine grob gesponnene dunkle Robe trug, sprang von seinem Stuhl, der an einem Tisch stand, auf und griff nach einem Dolch, der auf dem Tisch lag. Doch Vi'et war schneller und schlug ihm mit einem raschem Schwerthieb die Hand ab. Entsetzt starrte der Glatzkopf auf seine abgetrennte Hand, doch er konnte sie nicht lange betrauern, denn schon war Vi'et bei ihm und hieb ihm mit der Parierstange seines Schwertes gegen den Mund, sodass der Mann taumelte und hinfiel. Vi'et ließ sein Schwert fallen und stürzte sich auf den am Boden liegenden Mann.
"Wo ist Ari!" brüllte er den Mann an, doch dieser ließ nur ein schreckliches blutverschmiertes und zahnloses Lächeln erscheinen. "Wo ist Ari!" schrie Vi'et den Mann noch einmal an, doch seine Reaktion war genau dieselbe wie zuvor. Der junge Krieger verlor die Beherrschung und brüllte so laut, dass die Wände zu zittern schienen. "WO - IST - ARI!" schrie er und untermalte jedes seiner Worte mit einem Schlag seiner rechten Faust, während seine linke Hand noch immer den Kragen der Robe des Mannes umklammert hielt. Doch der Mann spuckte nur kurz Blut aus und spie Vi'et verächtlich entgegen: "Ich sage nichts."
Gerade als Vi'et zu einem erneuten Schlag ausholen wollte, ergriff Schan seine Hand und hielt sie zurück. "Nicht", sagte er, "ich kenne einfachere Methoden." Schan legte seine beiden Hände an die Schläfen des Glatzkopfes und Vi'et sah verschiedene Bilder auf sich einstürzen.


Vor ihm lag, in Ketten in einem der Kerker gefesselt, Ari. Er selbst schien der Mann zu sein - der ein Kerkermeister sein musste - und sprach: "Die Herrin wünscht euch zu sehen."
Ari hob nur den Kopf und meinte: "Nie...niemals." Nach einer kurzen Pause fügte sie noch hinzu: "Ich hoffe, ihr sterbt eines schmerzvollen Todes!"
Vi'et sah sich selbst mit den Achseln zucken und "Traurig" zu sagen mit einer Stimme, die das genaue Gegenteil bedeutete, bevor er zu einer glühenden Eisenzange griff, die er aus einem Kohlenbecken, das neben ihm stand, entnommen hatte. Langsam ging er auf Ari zu, doch bevor er sie erreichte, veränderte sich die Umgebung.
Er lief nun über eine Brücke, während er Ari an Ketten hinter sich her zog. Er hastete mit ihr über den trümmerübersäten Kathedralenplatz und hinein in das mächtige Gebäude, wo er sich kurz verneigte und dann zurückzog, um erneut zu seinem Kerker zurückkehren zu können.


Die Bilder verblassten und der junge Krieger war wieder er selbst, wie er noch mit seiner linken Hand den Kragen des Kerkermeisters umfasst hielt. "Ihr werdet sie nicht finden, bevor es zu spät ist", röchelte der glatzköpfige Mann. Auf einmal begann seine Haut geradezu zu glühen, und Vi'et stieß ihn von sich weg, um sich nicht die Finger zu versengen. Der Mann fiel in eine Ecke seines Zimmers und rührte sich nicht mehr, während Schan mit lauter Stimme irgendein Wort rief, das Vi'et sich nicht merken konnte, doch um den Glatzkopf herum bildete sich eine leuchtende gelbe Blase, die kurz erzitterte, bevor der Kerkermeister selbst in Flammen aufzugehen schien und explodierte. Der Druck und das Feuer der Explosion blieben jedoch in der Kugel gefangen, sodass niemand außer dem Mann zu Schaden kam.
Vi'et blieb keuchend mitten im Raum stehen. "Was war das?" fragte er schockiert.
"Nur ein Mensch", erwiderte Schan, "ein Mensch, der sich dazu entschlossen hatte, den Ewigen zu dienen und dafür den Preis zahlen musste. Er starb wie soviele andere Menschen vor ihm durch die Infektion. Das bedeutet, sie müssen wissen, dass wir hier sind, ansonsten wäre er nicht genau jetzt gestorben", schlussfolgerte der Drache.
"Kathedrale", keuchte Vi'et, dessen Atem noch immer stoßweise ging, "wir müssen zur Kathedrale. Dort ist Ari."


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

*Kapitel 6: Konfrontation*
"Jetzt hetz dich doch nicht wieder so, Vi'et!" rief Schan und packte den ungestümen jungen Mann an der Schulter.
"Nein", widersprach dieser, "ich muss Ari retten und wir haben keine Zeit mehr!"
Bei diesen Worten musste Schan schmunzeln. Natürlich hatten sie soviel _Zeit_ zur Verfügung, wie sie wollten, schließlich war er ein bronzener Drache, ein Wächter der Zeit. Und dennoch waren die Worte des Kriegers auch zutreffend, schließlich waren ihre Feinde ebenso Herren der Zeit wie Schan selbst.
"Geduld ist eine Tugend, Vi'et", widersprach der Drache, "eine Tugend, die es zu lernen und eine Bürde, die es zu tragen gilt."
"Wir haben keine Zeit für diesen Unfug, Schan", erwiderte Vi'et knapp und zornig. "Ari könnte gerade sterben, und wir stehen hier herum und reden!"
"Vergiss nicht", mahnte Schan streng, "die Feder ist mächtiger als das Schwert. Dieser Konflikt wird nicht mit Gewalt gelöst werden."
"Willst du damit behaupten", setzte der aufgebrachte Krieger an, "dass ich in diesem Kampf unnütz wäre, weil ich den Weg des Schwertes gegangen bin?"
"Nicht unnütz", widersprach Schan, "ich meine nur, dass du ein größeres Risiko trägst, als dir bewusst ist. Ohne magische Kräfte kannst du leicht verletzt werden."
"Soll ich einfach dastehen und nichts machen oder was?" ereiferte Vi'et sich noch mehr. "Ich werde garantiert nicht tatenlos herumstehen."
"Das habe ich auch gar nicht von dir verlangt", versuchte Schan ihn zu beschwichtigen, "ich bitte dich nur, vorsichtig zu sein." Vi'et nickte zur Bestätigung und der Drachenelf ließ die Schulter des jungen Kriegers los. "Na schön", meinte Schan, "aber bist du dir auch sicher, dass Ari in der Kathedrale ist? Es könnte eine Falle sein."
Vi'et schaute den Elf nur verwundert an. "Ich habe es in den Erinnerungen dieses Kerkermeisters gesehen. Und selbst wenn du Recht hättest mit deinen Zweifeln, kannst du sie nicht wieder per Magie aufspüren?"
"Erinnerungen kann man abändern und fälschen", gab Schan zu. "Und nein, ich kann sie nicht spüren. Drachen, insbesondere die Ewigen haben die Gabe, sich und andere vor ihresgleichen verbergen zu können. Ich fühle mich unwohl bei dieser ganzen Sache, die Spur mit dem Kerkermeister klingt mir einfach zu sehr nach einer Falle."
"Aber es ist die einzige Spur, die wir haben", gab Vi'et zu bedenken. "Es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit." Mit einem Blick auf die Rose, die er sich in den Kettengürtel geschoben hatte, fügte der junge Krieger noch hinzu: "Und außerdem kann diese Blume nur von Ari stammen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Ewigen einen Sinn für ihre Schönheit hätten."
"Oder es ist eine Falle", gab der Drache in Elfengestalt zu bedenken.
"Oder es ist eine Falle", pflichtete Vi'et ihm bei. "Wir könnten noch ewig weiterreden, aber zu keinem Entschluss kommen."
Schan sah ein, dass der Mensch Recht hatte. "Also gut", meinte er zur Verwunderung seines Gegenübers, "dann gehen wir."
Nach einer kurzen Pause, in der sie schweigend nebeneinander hergegangen waren, richtete Schan noch einmal das Wort an seinen Gefährten. "Vi'et?" fragte er, woraufhin der Angesprochene zu ihm aufsah.
"Ja?" erwiderte dieser.
"Manchmal besitzt du wirklich die Sturheit eines Drachen."
"Danke."
"Das war nicht als Kompliment gedacht."
"Ich weiß."


Der Drache und der Mensch traten aus einem Torbogen hervor auf den trümmerübersäten Platz vor der großen Kathedrale. Kurz sahen die beiden sich um, dann wendeten sie sich dem Eingang der Kathedrale zu. Während sie auf ihn zugingen, begann Vi'et zu plaudern.
"Weißt du, Schan", fing er an, "dort drüben" - der Krieger zeigte auf eine Stelle vor der Kathedralentreppe - "dort stand einmal ein herrlicher Springbrunnen. Im Frühling und dem darauffolgenden Sommer, bevor ich achtzehn Jahre alt wurde, saß ich dort gerne und lauschte dem Plätschern des Wassers. Ich habe mir immer gerne die Vögel angesehen, die auf ihm herumschwammen und sich dort putzten. Auch habe ich dort immer Terran Gregor getroffen, einen Paladin, der den Beinamen "Gerechtigkeit" trug. Er erzählte mir viel über die Statue des Mannes, die auf dem Brunnen stand, die Statue des ersten Erzbischofs meines Volkes, Alonsus Faol. Aber nun...nun ist all das fort." Vi'et sah Schan direkt in die Augen. "Wird es Gerechtigkeit geben, Schan? Oder wird alles Asche bleiben?"
Schan wollte schon antworten, doch er stockte noch einmal und dachte über die Frage des jungen Menschen nach. "Ich denke", begann der Drache langsam und nachdenklich, "ich denke, dass die Zukunft von keinem von uns festgelegt ist. Auch dieses Bild des Schreckens, in dem wir uns befinden, ist es nicht. Wir können es verhindern, Vi'et. Noch können wir es verhindern. Dort oben." Mit diesen Worten zeigte Schan mit einem Wink seiner Hand hinauf zur Kathedrale. Vi'et nickte stumm und begann, die angekohlten, ehemals weißen Stufen hinausfzusteigen, die zum Eingang des Gebäudes führten. Doch plötzlich stockte er, als sein Blick auf kleine, rote Kreise fielen, die sich auf den Stufen befanden und ebenfalls nach oben zum Portal der Kathedrale führten. "Ist das...Blut?" fragte er Schan. Dieser nickte nur grimmig. Vi'et sah auf zu dem herrschaftlichen Gebäude und ein eiziges Wort kam über seine Lippen.
"Rache."


Die beiden Gefährten traten nebeneinander und nahezu gleichzeitig durch das Portal. Sie sahen zu dem Ende des hohen Raumes, der vor ihnen lag, doch konnten sie nichts erkennen. Es war, als ob ein Schattenschleier über der Rückwand der Kathedrale lag, sodass man nicht erkennen konnte, was sich dahinter befand.
"Warte", flüsterte Schan Vi'et zu, stellte sich gerade hin und rief laut "Zeige dich!" Doch nichts geschah. "Das ist...seltsam", gab der Drache zu. "Eigentlich sollten wir jetzt sehen können, was dort liegt. Aber meine Zauberkräfte scheinen nicht zu wirken."
"Nur ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass das, was wir suchen, dort ist", knurrte Vi'et. "Dann lösen wir das Problem eben auf die altmodische Art."
Langsam tasteten die beiden sich vorwärts, jederzeit bereit, anzuhalten oder nach vorne zu stürmen. Als sie etwa die Mitte des Raumes erreicht hatten, ertönte hinter ihnen ein seltsames Zischen, wie von einem Teekessel, der überkochte. Als sie sich umdrehten, um nachzuschauen, woher das Geräusch kam, entdeckten sie, dass nun vor dem Eingang der Kathedrale ebenfalls ein Schattenschleier lag und den einzigen vorhandenen Ausgang blockierte. Der Drache und der Mensch sahen einander kurz mit versteinerter Miene an, bevor sie sich wieder dem anderen Ende der Kathedrale zuwandten.
Der Schattenschleier dort schien kurz zu erzittern und löste sich dann. Was das ungleiche Paar dort endtdeckte, ließ ihnen den Atem stocken.
Es war Ari.
Und Ari.
Aber es war nicht Ari.


An der rechten Stütze des Throns war Ari mit einer Eisenkette am Hals angekettet. Ihr blondes Haar wirkte stumpfer als früher und in ihren goldenen Augen lag eine Trauer, die dort früher nicht gewesen war. Auch schimmerten in ihren Augen Tränen, ebenso wie auf ihren Wangen deutlich die Spuren zu sehen waren, die zuvor geweinte Tränen hinterlassen hatten.
Doch noch viel schockierender für Vi'et und Schan war der Anblick der Person, die auf dem Thron selbst saß.
Es handelte sich ebenfalls um Ari. Oder um eine Person, die sich für sie ausgab. Doch war diese Ari grundlegend anders als die angekettete Person. Die auf dem Thron sitzende Ari hatte pechschwarzes Haar und Augen, die so kalt waren wie das Obsidian, dessen Farbe sie hatten. Auch trug diese Ari nicht dieselbe helle Robe wie die andere, sondern eine Rüstung aus Obsidianplatten, die stilisierte Drachenköpfe schmückten. An der Taille der dort oben sitzenden Ari hing ein gefährlich aussehender Dolch mit einer geschwungenen Schneide.
Selbst bei der Haltung der beiden Aris gab es deutliche Unterschied. Während die angekettete Ari auf dem kalten, rußgeschwärzten Steinboden kniete und sich mit einer Hand darauf abstützen musste, um nicht umzufallen, saß die andere Ari mit locker übereinandergeschlagenen Beinen auf ihrem Thron, während sie ihre Arme auf den beiden Lehnen rechts und links von sich abgelegt hatte.
"Ari!" brüllte Vi'et und wollte auf die angekettete Ari zurennen, doch ein lässiger Schlenker der Hand der auf dem Thron sitzenden Ari ließ ihn erstarren. Interessiert hob sie eine Augenbraue. Mit einer Stimme wie Honig begann sie zu sprechen.
"Ari? So nennen sie dich also?" sagte sie und sah die auf dem Boden kauernde Ari zu ihrer Rechten an. "Auch gut. Es macht keinen Unterschied." Dann sah sie zu Schan hinüber, der noch immer stocksteif an derselben Stelle wie zuvor kauerte. Schweißperlen liefen ihm über die Stirn und seine Unterlippe zitterte, während sein Gesicht immer blasser wurde. "Und du?" fragte sie mit hochgezogenen Augenbrauen. "Wer bist du, dass du hier eindringst und versuchst, mich mit einem Zauber zu belegen? Wenn ich dich so ansehe, würde ich vermuten, dass du zu den Bronzenen gehörst, aber die habe ich ja ausgelöscht. Also: Wer bist du?" Sie machte einen interessierten Eindruck, wie ein neugieriges Kind, das gerade einen Käfer gefunden hatte und wissen wollte, was er war und was er konnte. Allerdings machte sie gerade ihre Freundlichkeit umso gefährlicher, denn auch ein Käfer konnte durch die unbedachte Bosartigkeit eines Kindes aus einem Spieltrieb leicht zerquetscht werden.
"Schanoroan", stieß der Angesprochene mühsam aus zusammengebissenen Zähnen hervor, während er weiter versuchte, einen Zauber zu wirken, der die seltsame Frau bezwingen sollte, doch es wollte ihm einfach nicht gelingen.
"Schanoroan", wiederholte sie und ließ sich den Namen auf der Zunge zergehen. "Ich kenne keinen Schanoroan, und ich denke auch nicht, dass dies dein echter Name ist." Sie erhob sich von ihrem Thron und ging gemessenen Schrittes auf Schan zu, direkt an Vi'et vorbei, der nichts tun konnte, als untätig zuzusehen, da sein Körper noch immer durch den Zauber der merkwürdigen Version von Ari bewegungsunfähig gehalten wurde. Sie baute sich direkt vor Schan auf und sah ihm in die Augen, doch musste sie zu ihm aufschauen, da sie etwas kleiner als er war.
"Aber zum Glück gibt es ja einen einfachen Weg, herauszufinden, wer du bist, nicht wahr?" sprach sie. Mit einem raschen Griff griff sie nach dem Hals des Elfen - Vi'et dachte zuerst, sie wollte ihn erwürgen, doch ihre Finger schlossen sich nur um etwas, das um den Hals des Elfen hing. Abrupt zog die Frau ihre Finger, die sie zur Faust geballt hatte, zurück, sodass der Gegenstand, der um Schans Hals gehangen hatte, von ihm losriss. Sie hielt ihn sich interessiert vors Gesicht, sodass auch Vi'et erkennen konnte, um was es sich handelte. Der Gegenstand stellte eine kleine Sanduhr da, von der nun zwei zerrissene Lederbänder hinabbaumelten. In der Sanduhr schien sich der Sand in seltsamen, verwirrenden Spiralten zu winden und gleichzeitig hinauf und hinab zu fließen, sodass sowohl im unteren als auch im oberen Glas immer die exakt gleiche Menge an Sand vorhanden war. Doch die Person, die vorgab, Ari zu sein, interessierte sich nicht dafür, sondern las die seltsamen Runen, die auf dem oberen Glas der Sanduhr eingraviert waren. Überrascht schaute sie Schan an.
"Nein, wirklich?" stieß sie einigermaßen verwundert hervor. "Anachronos?* Der * Anachronos?" Sie überlegte kurz und sprach dann weiter. "Aber natürlich, das macht Sinn. "Schanoroan" ist ja nur ein Anagramm von "Anachronos"."
Schan reagierte in keinster Weise auf ihre Worte, und Vi'et war sich unsicher, ob er das überhaupt noch konnte, denn nun flatterten seine Lider auch noch.
"Och", stieß die vor ihm stehende Ari aus, "versuchst du immer noch, deine Zauber zu wirken oder dich zu verwandeln?" Sie beugte sich zu seinem Ohr vor und flüsterte: "Ich habe schon lange Vorkehrungen für den Fall getroffen, dass hier jemand eintrifft. Zauber wirken nur, solange ich es erlaube. Hier bin ich diejenige, die bestimmt was geschieht. _Hier bin ich ein Gott." _Sie beugte sich wieder nach hinten und zog ihren Dolch. "Und natürlich bin ich ein gnädiger Gott. Ich werde euch von euren Qualen erlösen, die eure misslungenen Versuche, Magie zu wirken, hervorbringen. Außerdem..." fügte sie hinzu, "hat es mir schon beim ersten Mal Spaß gemacht, dich zu töten. Warum also nicht ein zweites Mal?" Sie lächelte hinreißend und stieß ihren schimmernden Dolch nach vorne, direkt in die Kehle des vor ihr stehenden Elfen hinein.
Vi'et erwartete, dass etwas geschehen müsste, irgendetwas, dass der Dolch knapp vor der Kehle abgelenkt wurde oder zersprang, doch er glitt ohne jeden Widerstand hinein. Als die seltsame Ari ihn wieder zurückzog, begann Blut aus der Wunde zu sprudeln, soviel Blut, dass Vi'et ganz schlecht von dem Anblick wurde. Schan brach auf der Stelle zusammen, während seine Kleidung von dem Blut aus seiner Halswunde besudelt wurde.
Der Sand in der Sanduhr hatte aufgehört zu fließen.
"Ahhhh", stöhnte die Mörderin des Drachen auf. "Soviele Bilder..." hauchte sie, "soviele...wunderschöne Bilder..." Sie hatte due Augen halb geschlossen, wie in Trance. Plötzlich riss sie sie auf, starrte Vi'et an und ging auf ihn zu. "Jetzt hälst du mich bestimmt für eine gewissenlose Mörderin, oder?" fragte sie ihn spöttisch.
"Verschwinde, Monster", knurrte der Angesprochene ihr entgegen.
"Monster?" wiederholte sie verwundert. "Du nennst mich ein Monster? Dann sieh her, was dein sogenannter Freund war!"
Bei diesen Worten nahm sie Vi'ets Kopf in die Hände, genau wie Schan es zuvor beim Kerkermeister getan hatte. Erinnerungen des getöteten Drachen prasselten auf Vi'et ein, bis sich eine einzelne hervortat, klar wie eine kristallisierte Träne.


Vi'et stand wieder im Wald von Elwynn, vor derselben Hütte wie in seiner letzten Erinnerung an diesen Ort. Auch der braunhaarige Mann und der Elf mit dem sandfarbenen Haar standen wieder dort, ein Stück von der Hütte entfernt.
"Du kennst die Regeln", meinte der Elf nur. "Sie dürfen nicht verletzt werden."
"Ich weiß", antwortete der Mann resignierend, "aber manche Regeln kann man einfach nicht einhalten."
"Du weißt, dass ich das nicht will, aber es gibt keinen anderen Weg", sprach der Elf weiter.
"Muss es sein?" fragte der braunhaarige Mann zaghaft. "Ich habe eine Frau und einen Sohn, dort in dem Haus. Sie kommen doch nicht alleine zurecht."
"Du weißt, dass der Meister es nicht gestattet. Hast du gedacht, du könntest dich vor ihm verstecken?" fragte der Elf wiederum.
Zu Vi'ets Überraschung lächelte der Mann plötzlich. "Nein...", antwortete er, "aber ich hatte es mir vorgemacht. Darf ich mich noch von ihnen verabschieden?"
Der Elf schien kurz mit sich selbst zu hadern. "Meinetwegen", stieß er endlich hervor, "doch beeil dich."
"Danke", erwiderte der Mann und eilte in sein Haus hinein. Vi'et folgte ihm und kam gerade herein, als der Mann sich über seine schlafende Frau beugte und ihr einen Kuss auf die Stirn hauchte. "Leb wohl, mein Schatz", flüsterte er mit tränenerstickter Stimme, bevor er sich aufrichtete und dem schlafenden Kleinkind zuwandte. Er strich ihm über die Stirn und hauchte: "Leb wohl. Bitte hasse mich nicht dafür, dass ich euch schon verlassen muss, Vi'et."
Der "echte", erwachsene Vi'et, der neben ihm stand, erstarrte. Hatte dieser Mann seinen Sohn gerade auch Vi'et genannt? Aber das würde ja bedeuten, dass dieser Mann - dieser braunhaarige Mann, mit dem der Drache gesprochen hatte - sein Vater wäre!
Bevor Vi'et noch länger darüber nachdenken konnte, ging der Mann wieder aus seiner Hütte hinaus. Vi'et beeilte sich, ihm zu folgen, um ihn nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren. Draußen stand wieder der Elf.
"Bereit?" fragt er.
Der braunhaarige Mann atmete schwer und nickte knapp.
"Gut", antwortete der Elf. "Es tut mir Leid, Vi'eldormu, aber deine Zeit..._ist abgelaufen."
_Schockiert musste Vi'et mit ansehen, wie sich der Mann, der sein Vater war, direkt vor ihm zu Sand verwandelte und von einer leichten Windbrise davongetragen wurde, bevor alles um ihn herum schwarz wurde.


Vi'et stand wieder in der Kathedrale, noch immer bewegunsunfähig, während die merkwürdige Ari seinen Kopf noch immer mit den Händen umfasst hielt.
"Siehst du jetzt", sprach sie mit leiser, eindringlicher Stimme, "was er für ein Monster war? Er hat deinen eigenen Vater getötet!" Die Stimme der Frau veränderte sich nun, wurde beschwörender. "Weil du mir einst viel bedeutet hast: Schließ dich uns an!" hauchte sie, "und nie wieder wird dich jemand so verletzen können. Wir können deine neue Familie sein, du musst es nur zulassen!"
Unfähig, dem Blick ihrer bohrenden Augen auszuweichen, musste Vi'et direkt in sie hineinschauen, und er sah die Intensität, mit der sie ihn anfunkelten. Als er gerade zu einer Antwort ansetzen wollte, sprach die Mörderin Schans weiter. "Sie her!" sagte sie und griff nach dem Amulett, welches Vi'et um den Hals trug. "Es ist ein Zeichen", fuhr sie fort, "ein Zeichen von mir, genau wie die Rose! Du bist dafür bestimmt, zu uns zu gehören!" Sie riss ihm sein Schwert aus der Scheide und warf es einige Meter hinter sich auf den Kathedralenboden, wo es laut scheppernd landete. "Du wirst dich nicht mehr auf deine Stärke allein verlassen müssen. Ich kann dich in der Magie unterrichten, auf dass du mächtiger als jemals ein Wesen zuvor wirst! All das kann ich dir bieten, du musst es nur annehmen!"
Vi'et zögerte. Sollte er das Angebot annehmen? Dann könnte er vielleicht alles rückgängig machen, angefangen von dieser grauenvollen Zukunft, in der er sich befand, als auch den Tod seines Vaters. Gerade, als er annehmen wollte, hörte er das Klirren einer Kette vom Thron her, der an der Fensterfront der Kathedrale stand. Er ließ seine Augen dort hinhuschen. Dort stand Ari, die aufgestanden war, woher das Geräusch der Ketten stammte.
"Lassen wir sie doch einmal zu Wort kommen, sie wird dir bestätigen, was ich gesagt habe", meinte die Ari in der Obsidianrüstung und hob den Schweigezauber auf, den sie auf die andere Ari gelegt hatte. Diese schnappte nach Luft und rief mit glockenheller Stimme ein einziges Wort.
_"PROTES!
_Mit einem lauten Klicken öffnete sich das Medaillon, das die Ari, die vor Vi'et stand, noch immer in der Hand hielt. Unmengen von Sand stürzten daraus hervor und schossen empor, direkt in die Augen der Frau. Sie stieß einen erstickten Schrei aus und taumelte zurück. Auf einmal konnte Vi'et sich wieder ohne Einschränkungen durch irgendwelche Zauber bewegen.
"Meine Augen...meine Augen...", stammelte die Frau, die Ari war, immer wieder. Plötzlich riss sie den Kopf hoch und starrte Vi'et aus blutigen Augenhöhlen an. "Elender kleiner Wurm!" zischte sie wütend, "Dafür wirst du bezahlen!"
Vi'et wich zurück, waffenlos, wie er war, während die bösartige Ari auf ihn zustolperte und nach ihm hieb. Bald stieß er gegen die Seitenwand der Kathedrale, unfähig, sich noch weiter zurückzuziehen.
"Vi'etdormu!" rief Ari, und der Name hallte sowohl im Raum als auch in Vi'ets Kopf wieder. "Besinne dich darauf, was du bist! Du bist mehr als die Summe deiner Teile!"
Bei diesen Worten war es, als fiele ein Lichtstrahl auf einen Bereich von Vi'ets Gedanken, einen Bereich, der lange Zeit im Dunkeln gelegen hatte. Tief in ihm erwachte ein uralter Instinkt, ein Instinkt, der ihm sagte, was zu tun war, ohne dass er es verstehen musste. Die Unterarme und Hände des jungen Kriegers, der mehr war als ein Krieger, verwandelten sich. Sie schienen sich leicht zu strecken und wurden von bronzenen Schuppen verkleidet. Auch Vi'ets Fingernägel veränderten sich, sie wurden länger und schienen aus einem dunklen, hornähnlichen Material zu bestehen.
Mit einem urtümlichen Brüllen sprang der Mann nach vorne, nicht Mensch, nicht Drache, und schlug seine Klauen beide gleichzeitig durch die Obsidianrüstung hindruch in den Bauch der auf ihn zutaumelnden Frau.
_"Ihr wurdet gewogen...und für zu leicht befunden"_, knurrte Vi'et sie mit tieferer Stimme als zuvor an, und mit einem Ruck seiner Arme schleuderte er die Frau von sich weg, nach vorne in Richtung ihres Throns. Sie kam einige Meter davor auf dem Boden auf und schlitterte noch ein Stück weiter. Vi'et ging langsam hinterher, doch bevor er sie erreichen konnte, stemmte sie sich mit einem irren Kichern von alleine auf.
"Ist das schon alles?" fragte sie mit einem wahnsinnigen Ausdruck in ihren Augen. "Du magst zwar auch ein Drache sein, aber ich, ich bin ein _Gott_!" Und mit diesen Worten begann sich ihre Haut zu verändern, sie bildete dunkle Schuppen, schien sich auszudehnen. Vi'et wich erneut zurück. Was auch immer diese wahnsinnige Ari plante, es würde bestimmt nicht gut für ihn ausgehen.
Doch plötzlich dröhnte eine gewaltige Stimme durch den Raum.
_"Auch Götter können sterben."
_Verwirrt hielt die wahnsinnige Ari in ihrer Verwandlung inne, als die reich verzierten Glasscheiben der Kathedralenfront hinter ihr barsten und sich, in einem glitzernden Regen aus winzigen Glassplittern, ein bronzener Großdrache mit hoher Geschwindigkeit hindurchschob. Bevor irgendeiner der Anwesenden reagieren konnte, packte der neu angekommene Drache die wahnsinnig kichernde Frau mit beiden Klauen und riss sie in der Mitte auseinander. Sie konnte nur noch einmal kurz in ihrem Wahn auflachen, bevor sie starb. Die Reste ihres Körpers begannen sofort, zu Asche zu zerfallen und verteilten sich gleichmäßig im Raum.


Inmitten des Ascheregens begann sich der bronzene Drache ebenfalls zu verwandeln, doch seine Form verschob sich, wurde immer kleiner, bis an seiner Stelle eine kleine Gnomin stand.
"Du!" rief Vi'et überrascht aus, als er die Gnomin erkannte, die ihn damals - war es wirklich schon so lange her oder kam es ihm nur so vor? - in der Anwesenheit des Hochlords angegriffen hatte.
"Ich", erwiderte die Gnomin, und mit einer Geste einer ihrer Finger sprang die Kette um den Hals der richtigen, der echten Ari auf.
"Aber...", wunderte Vi'et sich, "warum hast du mich bei unserem ersten Zusammentreffen angegriffen, wenn du mir jetzt hilfst?"
"Deswegen", sagte die Gnomin und deutete auf das Amulett, das um Vi'ets Hals hing. "Ich habe erkannt, dass es jemandem aus meinem Schwarm gehören musste, aber du hast nicht zu ihm gehört, also ging ich davon aus, dass du es gestohlen und seinen Besitzer verletzt haben musstest." Die Gnomin zuckte mit den Schultern. Vi'et verstand ihre Reaktion damals, auch wenn er sie nicht gutheißen konnte.
Währenddessen war die Gnomin an die Leiche des ermordeten Drachen in Elfengestalt getreten.
"Er...er hatte keine Chance", keuchte Vi'et hervor.
"Ach, das macht nichts", meinte die Gnomin und griff nach der kleinen Sanduhr, die um den Hals des Toten gehangen hatte. Sie legte ihm das Lederband wieder um und verknotete es hinter seinem Hals. Der Sand im Stundenglas begann sich wieder zu regen, zuerst langsam, dann immer schneller, bis er wieder flüssig lief. Voller Erstaunen beobachtete Vi'et, wie sich die Wunde im Hals des Elfen wieder schloss. Mit einem lauten Husten richtete der Elf sich auf.
"Willkommen zurück, alter Mann", begrüßte die Gnomin ihn.
"Danke, Chrononormu", sagte er und fuhr sich mit einer Hand durch die Haare, um sie zu ordnen.
"Ach bitte, Anilein, wir kennen uns doch schon so lange, nennt mich einfach Chromie, wie alle anderen auch", erwiderte die Gnomin lächelnd.
"Nein danke, ich wahre gerne eine gewisse Distanz", erwiderte _Anilein_.
"Ich will ja nicht stören", begann Ari, die inzwischen zu der Dreiergruppe getreten war, "aber was machen wir jetzt?"
"Was macht IHR jetzt", erwiderte die Gnomin, zwinkerte Vi'et kurz zu und verschwand dann von einem Augenblick auf den anderen.
"Willst du immer noch deinen Auftrag ausführen?" fragte Ari den vor ihr stehenden Elfen, als ob sich nicht gerade eine Gnomin vor ihr in Luft aufgelöst hätte.
"Nein", antwortete dieser mit einem Kopfschütteln, das Ari zu überraschen schien.
"Moment mal", mischte Vi'et sich ein, "von was für einem Auftrag sprecht ihr eigentlich gerade?"
Der Elf schaute Vi'et lange musternd an. Schließlich erklärte er: "Ich hatte von meinem Meister zwei Aufträge bekommen, die ich hier erledigen sollte. Die erste war, Arazdormi" - er wies mit einer Geste seiner Hand auf Ari - "zu retten, die zweite war, dich zu töten, Vi'et."
"Mich zu töten?"  rief er laut aus. "Aber wieso? Ich habe doch niemals jemandem etwas angetan!"
"Verstehst du es nicht?" mischte Ari sich ein. "Dein Vater war ein Drache aus unserem Schwarm. Doch unser Meister wollte nicht, dass es einen Mischling bei uns geben sollte, weshalb er Anachronos befahl, dich zu töten. Doch wie es scheint, widersetzt er sich jetzt zum ersten Mal seinen Befehlen." Fragend hob sie eine Augenbraue und blickte den Elfen an.
"Ja", bestätigte dieser, "ich hatte meine Ideale aus den Augen verloren. Ich hatte mich aus den Augen verloren. Doch nun weiß ich wieder, für was ich früher eingestanden habe, und das tue ich jetzt wieder." Er nahm die Sanduhr ab, die um seinen Hals hing und reichte sie Vi'et. "Hier - das sollte verhindern, dass der Meister dich aufspüren kann. Trotzdem musst du vorsichtig sein und dich vor ihm in Acht nehmen. Unsere Spione sind überall."
Rasch band Vi'et sich das kleine Stundenglas um, nachdem er Aris Amulett abgenommen hatte und es ihr wieder gegeben hatte.
"Danke", sagte sie zu dem vor ihr stehenden Elfen, nachdem sie sich das Amulett wieder um den Hals gelegt hatte. "Aber was wirst du jetzt tun?"
"Ich?", begann der Angesprochene. "Ich werde jetzt zum Meister zurückkehren und ihm von meinem Ungehorsam berichten müssen. Was werdet ihr machen?"
"Keine Ahnung", sagten Ari und Vi'et gleichzeitig und mussten beide lachen. "Die Welt ist groß", sagte Ari dann, "wir haben viele Möglichkeiten offen." "Genau", fügte Vi'et hinzu, weil ihm nichts Besseres mehr einfiel.
"Dann wünsche ich euch dabei viel Glück", erwiderte Anachronos und musste herzhaft lächeln. Doch gleich darauf verdüsterten sich seine Züge wieder, als er Ari warnte. "Doch pass auf dich auf, kleine Drachin, du kannst immer noch zu dem werden, was heute hier besiegt wurde."
"Ich werde auf mich aufpassen", versicherte Ari ihm und ergriff Vi'ets Hand. "Ich habe ja jemanden, der auf mich aufpasst."


----------



## Sentro (16. Januar 2012)

*Epilog: Zeichen*
Anachronos stand wieder in seiner elfischen Form mitten im Nichts. Er war sofort zu seinem Meister zurückgekehrt, nachdem er aus der apokalyptischen Zukunft, in die es ihn verschlagen hatte, zurückgekehrt war.
_"Was ist geschehen?"_ verlangte die donnernde Stimme zu wissen.
"Ich habe unser Schwarmmitglied erfolgreich befreien können, Meister", sagte der Drache in Elfengestalt und verbeugte sich.
_"Und der Junge?"_ verlangte die Stimme weiterhin zu wissen.
"Lebt", antwortete Anachronos knapp.
_"Wieso?"_ fragte die Stimme nach. Anachronos glaubte, eine Spur Wut in ihr zu erkennen.
"Weil er es nicht verdient hatte, zu sterben", erwiderte der Elf.
_"Er hat es verdient zu sterben, wenn ich sage, dass er sterben muss!"_ brüllte die Stimme durch das Nichts. Deutlich konnte Anachronos die Wut und die Verärgerung spüren, die der Meister nun hatte.
"Das war früher so", widersprach Anachronos entschlossen. "Doch nicht mehr heute. Die Zeiten ändern sich, man muss die Zeichen nur sehen."


* * * * * *


Laut keckernd flog eine Elster über Vi'et hinweg und erleichterte sich dabei.
"Verdammt", fluchte er, "jetzt schau dir die Bescherung auf meiner Schulterplatte an!"
"Das macht doch nichts", lachte Ari und ließ einen kleinen Schwall Wasser aus der Spitze ihres Zeigefingers hervorbrechen, der den Dreck fortspülte.
"Ihhhhh", machte Vi'et erschrocken. "Das Wasser ist ja eiskalt und nun ist es mir auch noch in die Ritzen meiner Rüstung eingedrungen."
"Tja", meinte Ari, "soll ich es wieder trocknen?" Dabei ließ sie eine kleine Flamme über ihrer Handfläche tanzen.
"Lieber nicht", lehnte Vi'et das Angebot ab. Bei seinem Glück würde Ari ihn vermutlich erst lichterloh in Brand stecken, bevor sie ihn dann mit einem ganzen Schwall Wasser wieder löschen würde. "Immerhin war es eine Elster", brummelte Vi'et weiter vor sich hin. "Die gelten in meiner Heimat nämlich als Glücksboten."
"Tja", erwiderte Ari lächelnd. "Was meinst du, wo sollten wir unser Glück versuchen?"
Vi'et drehte sich in die Richtung der untergehenden Abendsonne, die den gesamten Wald in ein leuchtendes Rot tauchte.
"Dorthin", sagte er und zeigte auf den glühenden Feuerball, "und vielleicht noch weiter."


----------

